# All things Mantis...



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

In conversations with people, Mantis seems to be one of the most sought after classic brands, along with Yeti & Fat Chance. I suppose it makes sense geographically, and with respect to their focus. Mantis being the cool west coast builder making wild innovative strides, Fat Chance being the east coast builder making traditional, almost puritanical, but equally masterful bike art, and Yeti, right in the middle, offering a (possibly more) stable balance of innovation and quality.

 Well, it only seems fitting, we have good Yeti & Fat threads, and I know there are a few members here who have Mantiss, and many others who like em. Plus, there's the small matter of my friends polished one, which is up on ebay at the moment, due to a suprise addition to the family...

 A photo of my own work in progress, which I'll update as it nears completion...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The one on eBay looks nice. A bit pricey, but nice.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*okay okay*

Yep, I know, I have some explaining to do. I figured seeing as how it's a 2nd generation Mantis (full aluminum), it was okay to build & ride it, after 10 years of waiting patiently in its box. Of course, it was horribly tempting to go crazy with Record OR and Grafton & Ringle bits, but I got to thinking, I'd sure like a bike I could actaully ride without worrying about. An xc softail with discs, a sturdy front end, but still light enough to climb, for colorado trail riding. I love to climb, but all the light climbing bikes I've had never descend worth a dang, and are even pretty scary in singletrack at speed. Usually it's due to the flimsy rockshox & superlight wheels. More than anything, I hate a wandering front end. The Mavic XL's are plenty light, with alum spokes, but excessively strong and stiff, with the straightpulls & 20mm thru, and the Marzocchi is built like a battleship. The fork rides about 1/2 height under sag, which doesn't screw up the geometry TOO bad, and has a quick lockout valve which settles about there and then locks in for long climbs. The rest of the build is a straightforward xc setup. So, it's a bike built to serve a specific purpose. Call it XC+. Not quite freeride, cause I don't jump off things, but should be good going fast for long periods at a time, over whatever comes up at fruita this year...

fsp

> Subject: New Skool!

> Pete,

> New Pro-Floater with big time fork, Shimano dual​> control, carbon riser bar? How can you call yourself​> Old Skool? Where are the thumbshifters? Where is the​> 2" of front travel? Where's the campy?​> Enjoy the freeride,​


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*if james bond rode a mtn bike...*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> In conversations with people, Mantis seems to be one of the most sought after classic brands, along with Yeti & Fat Chance. I suppose it makes sense geographically, and with respect to their focus. Mantis being the cool west coast builder making wild innovative strides, Fat Chance being the east coast builder making traditional, almost puritanical, but equally masterful bike art, and Yeti, right in the middle, offering a (possibly more) stable balance of innovation and quality.
> 
> Well, it only seems fitting, we have good Yeti & Fat threads, and I know there are a few members here who have Mantiss, and many others who like em. Plus, there's the small matter of my friends polished one, which is up on ebay at the moment, due to a suprise addition to the family...
> 
> A photo of my own work in progress, which I'll update as it nears completion...


this would be it..
did you machine a disc tab on rear?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*double-o cunningham*



colker1 said:


> this would be it..
> did you machine a disc tab on rear?


Yep, had it cnc'd from 7075. 4 parts, 2 adjustable blocks on the inside, and two side plates to sandwich it all together around the hollow triangular dropout via a pair of chainring bolts, and the brakes own 2 mounting bolts. Allows for a bit of adjustability, and directs the load vertically onto the lower, more horizontal surface, instead of the thin angle brace above. Goes something like this...


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

*Early Valkyrie*

I have a late 80's x-Framed Valkyrie that I would love to show off but how do you post pics here? Any help would be appreciated. I tried to upload them as an attachment but I don't know if it will work.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I guess it did work. I will have to post some more pics. Unfortunately this frame has sat as a frame for the past 5 years after having a cracked stay repaired by Wade from Vulture Cycles. I think that she is starting to feel a little neglected.


----------



## surlyVEE (Jan 26, 2004)

*Memories...*



AKamp said:


> I have a late 80's x-Framed Valkyrie that I would love to show off but how do you post pics here? Any help would be appreciated. I tried to upload them as an attachment but I don't know if it will work.


The Mantis Valkyries was one bike I definitely lusted after, mostly due to the looks, the trendy elevated chainstays and the promise of more standover height for my short self. If you get it built up, please post a pic and if anyone else already has one built up, likewise, let's see that beauty!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

surlyVEE said:


> The Mantis Valkyries was one bike I definitely lusted after, mostly due to the looks, the trendy elevated chainstays and the promise of more standover height for my short self. If you get it built up, please post a pic and if anyone else already has one built up, likewise, let's see that beauty!


We have a nice Valkyrie pictured @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1991_Mantis_Valkyrie.htm

and an earlier Mantis Sherpa @ 
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1983_Mantis_Sherpa.htm

Jeff
First Flight Bicycles


----------



## nikh (Jan 14, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> In conversations with people, Mantis seems to be one of the most sought after classic brands, along with Yeti & Fat Chance. I suppose it makes sense geographically, and with respect to their focus. Mantis being the cool west coast builder making wild innovative strides, Fat Chance being the east coast builder making traditional, almost puritanical, but equally masterful bike art, and Yeti, right in the middle, offering a (possibly more) stable balance of innovation and quality.
> 
> Well, it only seems fitting, we have good Yeti & Fat threads, and I know there are a few members here who have Mantiss, and many others who like em. Plus, there's the small matter of my friends polished one, which is up on ebay at the moment, due to a suprise addition to the family...
> 
> A photo of my own work in progress, which I'll update as it nears completion...


Lovely bike.

Do you still have your Trimble?


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Screaming V*

Here's some shots of my Screaming V. Sadly, it won't be mine much longer as I've just sold it. A great ride...


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mantis*

Hangin' out with Richard C. back in the day was one of the highlights of my MTB experience! Going out on our trice weekly rides was often spectacular.

RC built frames for me, and I managed to break 'em from time to time. He considered me his "big test rider". At 6'5" and currently 238lbs. (200 at the time) I have no chance to disagree. Just one of those times in my life I would certainly like to re-live.

Those were the days, my friend!

Rolled down white sox, Tomac hi-top shoes, clips and straps......wow. And a double chainring to boot.....


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

SkullCrack said:


> Here's some shots of my Screaming V. Sadly, it won't be mine much longer as I've just sold it. A great ride...


you didn't happen to sell it to Tucker did you?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Holy smokes. You know, I used to dream about your life, whilst poring over mba's woefully in my Wisconsin ice-cave 9 months at a stretch. I'll bet you have some interesting pics...

Nice Photo, I'd frame that too! Tanks for the Mamries!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> you didn't happen to sell it to Tucker did you?


I was sooo going to say the same thing!


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Me?

I'm intrigued at your post, don't know whether to say thank you or QQQQ.

Mateo



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Holy smokes. You know, I used to dream about your life, whilst poring over mba's woefully in my Wisconsin ice-cave 9 months at a stretch. I'll bet you have some interesting pics...
> 
> Nice Photo, I'd frame that too! Tanks for the Mamries!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Pics of the 93 ProFloater*

For those of you that requested em, here they are. I'll delete this post within 24 hours, cause such a big pile of graphics will likely choke the thread, & needlessly take up a bunch of space on mtbr's server. In the mean time, here it is...


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Poof floater*

The ProFloater era arrived, and Mantis, as we knew it....ended.



flyingsuperpetis said:


> For those of you that requested em, here they are. I'll delete this post within 24 hours, cause such a big pile of graphics will likely choke the thread, & needlessly take up a bunch of space on mtbr's server. In the mean time, here it is...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ach!*

What? Seriously? I kinda thought it was an extension of where he was going with the stiff front/ soft rear theory of the beautiful xcr & flying v frames. Kinda suprised he reverted back to tubing for the proflo's front triangle though. Seems like the flying's monocoque front would have slipped right into place. That'd have been one wild looking bike. Can you imagine a more expensive bike to make?

...Shayne, don't you have some pics to post, to fill us in in the middle era? 

I thought the end was when the fellas who snagged critical racing and (joes or crystal?) bought em, shut em down, and subbed out full alum copies instead.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*It is still the right XC profile for a dually*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> For those of you that requested em, here they are. I'll delete this post within 24 hours, cause such a big pile of graphics will likely choke the thread, & needlessly take up a bunch of space on mtbr's server. In the mean time, here it is...


Man, that's still the profile that I expect with a XC-FS machine to this day. Would love to see/ride one of 'em, but living in Indiana makes that next to impossible.

JmZ


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*my xcr*

a pix of my XCR, the components are not vintage, but it's fine....for me!!
any comment.....
Thanks

Andrea

PS in few days I will post other my Mnatis frames.....


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Wooooah, that is one wild ride Andrea! Is that finish original? That is spectacular. I'd be curious to see the componentry rundown. Ird brakes & Cooks cranks? Very cool indeed.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Wooooah, that is one wild ride Andrea! Is that finish original? That is spectacular. I'd be curious to see the componentry rundown. Ird brakes & Cooks cranks? Very cool indeed.


Hi Pete,

The fork is Tange,
king headset
Ringle post and stem
Cook F crank
Paul brake and lever
Sram shift and rear der.
XT front der
Hyperlite bar
ringle ? wheel set with Salsa skewers, but I would change it with Machine Tech
Onza porc's tires

for any question feel free to contact me.

Ciao

Andrea


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

There's the happy looking fellow...


----------



## ¨freakforti (Jan 29, 2004)

*here are my two Insects*

a MANTIS XCR and a MANTIS XCR EC that I both bought at Cambria Bicycle Outfitters back in 1987 and 1989


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ok, Ok, I'm here now...*

Sorry dont have my pics readily available at the moment. If anybody has any Mantis questions though I have lots of answers.

I'll try to post some pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Green machine...*

A beautiful Flying V someone spingled.
WHY WHY WHY???


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

The bigger question is where is the rigid fork and stem


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*yesssss*



Shayne said:


> The bigger question is where is the rigid fork and stem


Righto. Like this one!

Uy, all I have are the same few pics everybody else has. We could really use some new imagery, eh?


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Mantis brochure '96*

I've also got the one from '95 and a price list. Just let me know if anyone is interested in me posting it.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Go to town man!*



SkullCrack said:


> I've also got the one from '95 and a price list. Just let me know if anyone is interested in me posting it.


Holy guacamole. Yes please! That's stunning. A beautiful scanjob too!
*****innnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*Mantis pricelist '95*

I'll get the '95 brochure up Tues or Wed. Until then, here's the pricelist.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*'95 catalog*

As promised, here's the catalog from 1995. I still laugh when I read where it says the Screaming V will be available 4/95. Try late summer '96, and I got one of the first ones.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*And why wasnt it available in 4/95??*



SkullCrack said:


> As promised, here's the catalog from 1995. I still laugh when I read where it says the Screaming V will be available 4/95. Try late summer '96, and I got one of the first ones.


There were prototypes in spring of 1994 that were 95% the same as the production version. I wonder why it took 2 years to start churning them out.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*FB's Flying V (re)discovery.*

Ressurrected by FilletBrazed with love, moved to here by moi,

Good heavens that is one small frame. 10"? Yeow...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nope, that's a 16" frame*

16" was the smallest Flying V frame. If you scale out the pic assuming the cranks are 175mm then it measures out to 17"c-t of seattube.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

*More SV stuff*

I wish I had more on the earlier bikes. All I got is this Screaming V stuff, so here's some more. The review is from Bike magazine, and the photo is from the MBA review of the SV.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Wow.*



SkullCrack said:


> I wish I had more on the earlier bikes. All I got is this Screaming V stuff, so here's some more. The review is from Bike magazine, and the photo is from the MBA review of the SV.


Woah, SkullCrack, another beautiful post. Thanks! I know Shayne must be itchin like mad now, with Screaming fever... Seeing as how we still don't have any photos from the man himself, here are a few pics of my ultimate dream bike. Not exactly my favorite finish, but still neat to see in such detail. & that's not the first one of these I've seen done similar to this either...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*beats colnago geo huh?*

beeeaauutiifulll! ]


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*But Colnago's is a factory job...*

...so I think that's still cooler. As are Kleins early 90's masterpeices. Anybody can ship their frame to a custom painter and have something neat done. This Flying-V and the stars and stripes XCR-EC are neat but I could send my Huffy to CycleArt or the like and have a frame that's just as purty.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty cool, but it kinda renders the frame useless. Tell Leni to put in on canvas! Now that ti anodizing he does is another story.

I sure wouldnt take that bike out on a good ride.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

You ride a huffy?

I dare you to prove otherwise!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*F-ing right*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> You ride a huffy?
> 
> I dare you to prove otherwise!


Serotta built 7-11 Team Huffy

well rode, its gone now.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Oh man,*

Ok, ya got me. I should have seen that one coming. Especially cause I used to have one too... South Club being nearby was pretty cool.

Looks like I was wrong, this is the same frame as the one above, looks like an earlier stage in the process is all. I still dig the solid green. Or solid blue... Hm, seeing as how we're in a posting mood, and we all like pictures...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*the main frame shape reminds me of, hmmm, of...*

a y trek! did mantis get any money from trek or is life a b*tch?


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*my Mantis 2*



alasa said:


> a pix of my XCR, the components are not vintage, but it's fine....for me!!
> any comment.....
> Thanks
> 
> ...


My Mantis......2


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

WHOOOOoooooly mackerel. I just bought that polished one (way above) back from my friend. Looking at your white one, makes me think maybe I should keep it...

The XCR is a beaut too. Campy Brakes & Suntour transmission?


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*components*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> WHOOOOoooooly mackerel. I just bought that polished one (way above) back from my friend. Looking at your white one, makes me think maybe I should keep it...
> 
> The XCR is a beaut too. Campy Brakes & Suntour transmission?


Suntour trasmission and Grafton brakes.

In few week I hope to post my valkyrie and my Flying V, but I have a lot of things to do!!

Andrea


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Wooooooah, yes, you've got a Flying!? I think that and the Trimble are my two favorite bikes of all time, ever, period. . So totally out on a limb pushing materials to their capacity, yet so beautiful, it's like watching form & function tango till they're sore...

I acquired the Polished ProFloater back from my friend, and have it scheduled to be listed on ebay tonight starting at a far more reasonable price. We'll see...

Drooling in anticipation of seeing your Flying.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Woah, SkullCrack, another beautiful post. Thanks! I know Shayne must be itchin like mad now, with Screaming fever... Seeing as how we still don't have any photos from the man himself, here are a few pics of my ultimate dream bike. Not exactly my favorite finish, but still neat to see in such detail. & that's not the first one of these I've seen done similar to this either...


Wow!!!!!!!! Where can I get one with that paint job? I like that a lot!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Now, what's wrong with singles, eh? 

I had no idea you were form Lake Mills! I get over to that area about once a year to see freinds in MWKE. We'll have to try to hook up to ride John Muir(still haven't ridden there though). I'm from the Minneapolis area.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Cool! howdy neighbor! Yep, sure, i'd be up for a spin, whenever you (or heck, anyone) should wind up in my neck of the woods, feel free to le tme know, it'd be fun to show off the finest in Wi singletrack (eesh). John & Emma are the best we've got. Well the Cheguamegon 40 and the Fat Tire Tour Of Milwaukee are still the finest in midwest 1.9" entertainment (mostly for the people), but the kids in the south kettles can indeed be a rockin good time. And the quarry... oooooh don't get me started on the quarry... wow.

ah, nothin against the spingles, I'm just too big a weenie, and have to blame the bike...


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*my flying V*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Wooooooah, yes, you've got a Flying!? I think that and the Trimble are my two favorite bikes of all time, ever, period. . So totally out on a limb pushing materials to their capacity, yet so beautiful, it's like watching form & function tango till they're sore...
> 
> I acquired the Polished ProFloater back from my friend, and have it scheduled to be listed on ebay tonight starting at a far more reasonable price. We'll see...
> 
> Drooling in anticipation of seeing your Flying.


Hello Pete,
my flying v.......


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice looking frame...*

is that a 93 or 94 frame? Too bad you dont have the chrome fork on the front end that would make it very nice.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Flying V*



Shayne said:


> is that a 93 or 94 frame? Too bad you dont have the chrome fork on the front end that would make it very nice.


I think '94 because '93 had the chrome seat collar. About the fork, I have not a straight blade, I have only a Logic chrome, with curve blade.I have it on my XCR!!!!!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ok, ok, here's some pics finally*

An early XCR frame
and an early to mid Flying V


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mantis production*



Shayne said:


> An early XCR frame
> and an early to mid Flying V


Hi, have you an idea about the production number and year of the RC frames, XCR, Vakyrie, Flying V and Pro Floater 1?

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> An early XCR frame
> and an early to mid Flying V


Very cool XCR. I like it. Is that the original paint?

About that monocoque, whats the purpose? Is it light? Good ride? Just for looks? I guess a camelback would be mandatory.........


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very cool XCR. I like it. Is that the original paint?
> 
> About that monocoque, whats the purpose? Is it light? Good ride? Just for looks? I guess a camelback would be mandatory.........


No, not the original paint but the same color. It was refinished about 10 yrs ago.

As for the Flying-V I have no idea what the reason behing it was other than to be different. It is not light...probably average for its day but deffinately heavier than the XCR. As far as the ride goes it rides about the same as an XCR-EC (Except for increased standover height). It you didin't look down you wouldn't know you were on it; nothing really distinct about the ride.


----------



## SamA (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh man, I think I have that very issue of Bike kicking around at home somewhere. I was blown away by both the magazine and the content. That ScreamingV inspired some serious bike lust at the time - still does in fact....

Guy I knew had one of those polished pro floaters - must have been one of very few in Australia - wonder what every happened to him/it....

Sam


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow you guys. Those are some stunning Flying V's. I used to want one pretty bad, but now, it's going to be bloody the next time one shows up for sale.

Andrea, that is some build! Whose cranks are those? If they're Breezers Lightning Rods, I'm going to keel over right here and now. Spectacolo.

I'd love to see more of those Flying V's. I'm pretty sure it's my hands down favorite frame ever made, by anyone, anywhere (along with the Trimble).

I put the ad up in the classifieds for the profloater disc adapters, if you want a set, let me know. Now's the time.

In the mean time, this is Kurts Valkyrie from Minn. I think this is the best example of one I've seen. It may even be sporting a full Mavic drivetrain at the moment, which would make it EVEN AWESOMER.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mantis Valkyrie*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Wow you guys. Those are some stunning Flying V's. I used to want one pretty bad, but now, it's going to be bloody the next time one shows up for sale.
> 
> Andrea, that is some build! Whose cranks are those? If they're Breezers Lightning Rods, I'm going to keel over right here and now. Spectacolo.
> 
> ...


Hello Pete,
I have bought this bike from Kurt, the last summer.
I have make some change, asap I send you pix.

Ciao

Andrea


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Late Pro-Floater*

This pic is from '98...its been stripped and built probably a dozen times since then.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

alasa said:


> Hello Pete,
> I have bought this bike from Kurt, the last summer.
> I have make some change, asap I send you pix.
> 
> ...


Had I known that Andrea had plans to buy every Mantis left in the world, I wouldn't have sold him mine a couple of years ago!!!

I'm pretty sure that white ProFlo used to be red. Am I right Andrea? =]


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mantis*



Thylacine said:


> Had I known that Andrea had plans to buy every Mantis left in the world, I wouldn't have sold him mine a couple of years ago!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that white ProFlo used to be red. Am I right Andrea? =]


You are right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ciao

Andrea


----------



## kineticdg (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow, this thread is a blast from the past. I was the designer for Mantis from 1994 till its demise, through my design firm, Kinetic Design Group. I designed the Screaming V, as well as the revised Pro-Floater & Flying V (the CNC lugged versions). Thanks for the pictures, I had remarkably few for my portfolio. I never even scanned the blue brochure, and those are my drawings!

Anybody know how I can get hold of a Screaming V? I have three prototype frames, but they aren't ridable. I 'loaned' mine to the owners when they were trying to sell the company back in '96, but of course I never got it back (ended up disappearing at Ross, of all places-so sad). I don't have a lot of cash to blow on it, but would love one. I've got one of the first prototype revised Pro-Floaters, plus my wife has the MB Action cover shot Flying V (it now has a revised rear end & metallic gray paint job, but R Cunningham himself told me it was the one).

Thanks,
David
http://home.earthlink.net/~kineticdg/portfolio/bikes.html


----------



## Stradissimo (Jan 28, 2004)

*ProFloater*

I was reading this thread and thought "I used to ride one of those." Then I thought "hey, I still have one in a box somewhere."

I quit riding it in '98 because the swingarm cracked. I would like any info on where I can get it fixed... also, if you want it, make an offer, I'm clearing out the garage.  It's a medium.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

I just Private Messaged ya, thanks!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mantis Mass*

Here's some frame weights.

2nd generation 18" Pro Floater frame with Noleen NR1, Salsa seatpost, seatpost collar, and r derailleur housing.....2804g or 6.16lbs

XCR circa 1984 21" frame, fork, 125ish steel BB, seatpost collar, frame pump, shohlder strap, front and rear rollercams......2722g or 5.98lbs

Flying V circa 1992 18" frame with 110ish steel BB and seatpost collar....2485g or 5.47lbs

I was surprised to see how light the XCR was seeing as its half steel. The Suntour rollercams weighed in at 256g rear and 250g front. The steel fork was 833g..
That brings us to a total of 1383g for frame, BB, frame pump, seatpost collar, and shoulder strap.
That's 3.06lbs for a frame and steel BB from 1984. You'd be hard pressed to do that today....and a 21" frame to boot!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

3.06 pounds for a 1984 half alum. half steel frame with a pump, bb, etc. sounds way to good to be true. I would bet those steel stays alone weigh 2.5 pounds.

Are you sure on that?

The lightest hardtail now is 1150 grams. Made of Scandium thats anodized not painted which saves another 100 grams. Thats about what youre saying the Mantis weighs.

If its true, Im impressed. Ive got a Fisher CR-7 frame floating around here that feels closer to 5 pounds.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*It appears I was off by a bit...*



Fillet-brazed said:


> 3.06 pounds for a 1984 half alum. half steel frame with a pump, bb, etc. sounds way to good to be true. I would bet those steel stays alone weigh 2.5 pounds.
> 
> Are you sure on that?
> 
> ...


I must not have had the BB in the frame when I weighed it the first time. I reweighed the eniter package yesterday and it came to 2987g or 6.57lbs. So the 3.1lbs was probably the frame, seatpost collar, and shoulderstrap.

Perhaps I'll reweight the whole thing as individual pieces next winter; it's such a pain in the ass to put it all back together.

I had this frame built up with basically the same components as a Klein Attitude (size small) and the XCR was lighter. The only thing different in the build was the bars/stem which was a Salsa Pro Moto and Titec 118 on the XCR and the Klein had a 135mm MC1, and the seatpost where the Klein had an IRD and the XCR had a steel Campagnolo post.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats still quite impressive. Especially for steel stays and the fact that it was built in 84. You got me curious and I threw my 18" CR-7 on the scales and I got 6.5 pounds even with the press fit bb, an XT u brake, and no seatpost collar. I figure the U brake probably weighs around 300 grams and the bb probably weighs 150 grams or so. So that leaves the frame weighing right about 5.5lbs. Thats almost twice as much as yours. Maybe Gary used some low grade tubing in his rendition............


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

He did, ya. Well, not so much low-grade as just really really thick. The down tube for instance was about 40 thous thick. I sawed quite a few of those open. Shows how far aluminum has come in the years since. Now we can get most of the same desirable characteristics out of much much thinner tubing. Still, theres something to be said for impact resistance...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Anyone have or have pics of a Mantis made Pro Floater?*

I have only seen them in bike mags. Do any of you out there in reader land have one or some pics? Should have rivited on or screwed in cable stops and a seperate clamp on chome band seatpost clamp.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Um, I dont know if this is what you want, but click here, and go to page 4.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks but...*

those catalogue scans are already located in this thread. And that would be a Control Tech made Profloater.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm confused about who produced batches of Pro Floaters. Obviously RC made some in house, then I heard that later (1995+) production was farmed out to Redline, and now Control Tech? Who exactly did what and when?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Shayne said:


> those catalogue scans are already located in this thread. And that would be a Control Tech made Profloater.


Eh, how about the one on first flight bikes?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

mwr said:


> I'm confused about who produced batches of Pro Floaters. Obviously RC made some in house, then I heard that later (1995+) production was farmed out to Redline, and now Control Tech? Who exactly did what and when?


My early ProFlo was made by Kastan. Well, at least the swingarm was because it was stamped 'Kastan'.

Can I just say, that blue Valkyrie that Andrea now owns is the best looking Mantis I've ever seen. Plus, it's in my size. Andrea, you have to sell it to me eventually, you know that, right?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pro Floater Production*

RC and the Mantis crew made probably around 100 (1992-early1993) of them in house and they were totally overwelmed by demand so he had Redline(1993-1994) produce them to the tune of 200 or so per year. Redline built the majority of the frame with the Mantis folks providing fittings.
After the sale of the company Control Tec was sourced to produce the Pro Floater and redesigned Flying V.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Getting closer*

That frame has a Redline built front triangle and a Control Tech rear triangle.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Which frame?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Jeff's at FirstFlight*

The one TheRedMantra suggested.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Valkyrie*



 Thylacine said:


> My early ProFlo was made by Kastan. Well, at least the swingarm was because it was stamped 'Kastan'.
> 
> Can I just say, that blue Valkyrie that Andrea now owns is the best looking Mantis I've ever seen. Plus, it's in my size. Andrea, you have to sell it to me eventually, you know that, right?


Hi, at this moment I dont sell my Valkyrie, in the future.........may be! I dont know!!

Ciao

Andrea


----------



## tomac-ve (Jul 19, 2004)

*Mantis*

Hello from Italy. This is my mantis. Ciao alasa..sono arrivato pure io.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Holy Guacamole.

That is gonna be hard to top... I think mine's going to wind up looking like this for some time...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pretty nice looking bike*



tomac-ve said:


> Hello from Italy. This is my mantis. Ciao alasa..sono arrivato pure io.


I sent you a private message as well


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

FSP- What brakes are those on the back of the Trimble in the background? MRC Powerlinks? Might you favor us with a closeup?
Tim


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

uphiller said:


> FSP- What brakes are those on the back of the Trimble in the background? MRC Powerlinks? Might you favor us with a closeup?
> Tim


Hey Up, sure, I'll post a couple pix in the Trimble thread...


----------



## Scoredog (Aug 2, 2004)

well i was thinking of using my Mantis as a backup as I am picking up a new bike soon. After reading this thread i'm not sure if I should keep riding it or treat it like a vintage bike. It is a 95 polished chrome pro floater with the original paperwork. I have put about 4 thousand or so miles on it. I would be happy to post pictures but there seem to be a lot here already. My original Mantis came with Grip shifts but they bit the dust a good 2 years ago. anyway interesting thread. Also I notice the oil well on the Noleen shock on my bike resides below the coil.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Heck yeah, more pics. That's what we're here for. I'd treat it as a vintage rig at this point. Ride it when you really want to, but savor it while you've got it, cause when it's gone...


----------



## Scoredog (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool! Just took it on a nice 3 hour ride through the Santa Monica Mountains. Waiting for my new ride so I will have 2 good bikes.

Here's the pic.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Holy Cats Scoredog,
You've even got the Critical Racing bits there & everything, eh, stem, brakes, seat collar, vurry nice... How much does that weigh? Nice fork too


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'd guess 25.5-26lbs the way it looks there*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Holy Cats Scoredog,
> You've even got the Critical Racing bits there & everything, eh, stem, brakes, seat collar, vurry nice... How much does that weigh? Nice fork too


Although that rear shock is awesome (if it stays in one piece) it is a brick.
Is that a NR-3 or NR-4?


----------



## Scoredog (Aug 2, 2004)

How do I tell if it's a 3 or 4? I looked but couldn't see anything telling me which. I believe the bike weighs about 27pds but I was going to weigh it this weekend and now i have added incentive. I have put a fairly heavy cushioned saddle on it so that may bring the weight up some.

btw if this shock was to bust, what would be the replacement for it?


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*My ProFloater*

Well, it took some digging to find this photo. I think I took it in'96. My PF is now sitting in front of me waiting to be built up. All I need now is a 9 speed cassette and chain. Originally, she was built XTR, XT shifters, Pauls Stoplights, Syncros ti Propost, Raceface Turbines, EFC with speed springs and 737 pedals.

Now she'll have Grip Shift Betsy Shifters and rear, XTR front derailler, original Race Face cranks, Onza ti-bar ends, Avid Ultimate Levers (older machined ones), Kore Elite stem, Nuke Proof Atom Bomb Wheel Set. I still have my origianl Scott LFX Carbon handlebars (with a crushed end), and finally XT v-brakes. I still have the original Purple Anno. Stoplights -- but with the cable routing in the back as it is, they never had much power on this frame.


----------



## Shigi (Jun 26, 2004)

This right here (if the photo worked) is my current trailbike. Its a 93 Mantis Pro Floater, with the reinforced rear triangle that they came out with later on. On it is a newly added Marzocchi MX Comp brought down to the 1" steer tube. Aside from that, I have alot of classic components on it, all XTR, including some 7 speed XTR Sti's. The hubs are some classic White Industry hubs with some Mavic 217 rims on them. A control-tech stem with a bontrager flatbar, and a sella italia flite ti seat (i bent the ti rails on the original one). This is my current ride, its my dad's old racing bike so while I love the classic mantis frame, I have to be practical and upgrade some things (I'll have enough money to switch to 9 speed and some actual v brake levers for my v brakes, and im going to rebuild teh wheels with new rims). I love my mantis!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow, so much effort on such a successful failure. I have a mantis XCR-EC circa 1986 that needs new paint and was sold to me by Cambria in the wrong size but I waited so long for it (12months) that I rode it and hated it and loved it too. But then in my lust for all things mantis I got the profloater with the round chainstays, you know the ones, they put the cable guide on the chainstay instead of the gusset plate so it was a huge stress riser? you know the one that broke through that cable guide because the gusset was 2" too short? you know the one where you called, they told you they where waiting for the next shipment in a few months, but when you called back in a few months you got the BooBeee Boop……I'm sorry this number has been disconnected?

Yeah some of you may remember this, and all you who are riding this style of profloater still, check that cable guide for cracks frequently because it is an easy fix as long as it is not yet broken.

And thankfully Cunningham is still selling lies in his post at MBA, convincing everyone that they need a 25lbs 5" travel freeride capable XC race Downhill bike, Some one needs to pull that man out of the 90's. Seriously.


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*XCR EC - Framenumber XCR EC 1*

here are some pics of my MANTIS - it was used frome 1990 'till the reartriangle broke in 1993 

here in Switzerland it just isn't possible to get a new rearend done for a "normal" amount of money - so it's just layin' around in my garage ...

Want to buy it - give me a ring 

Martin


----------



## con-r-man (Sep 30, 2004)

*Mantis Thread Revival 2005*

Like Green?
1996 model 
Still have all the original components.
Some in boxes, most are on the bike.
This one started as a manufactures demo....rep sold it to pay his bills.
Lucky me.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

alasa said:


> a pix of my XCR, the components are not vintage, but it's fine....for me!!
> any comment.....
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Alasa...That is straight pimpin. That bike is worth some money. Dont change a thing on it. If it was my size, i would barrage you with emails.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*mantis*

Hi,
please let me know,
if you have some question feel free to contact me!
[email protected]

Ciao
Andrea


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Question:*

Hey Andrea,

Who painted that frame? The stars and stripes XCR-EC.
And what color was it originally?


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Paint*

Hi,
all my Mantis frames are repainted by Paolo, Splash Design

http://www.splashdesign.it/home.html

This frame was in Mantis blue, but in bad condition, I bought the frame on Ebay about two year ago from Canada; only a problem, the BB
is italian threaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*It has a threaded BB?*

Interesting.

Oh, so that's where that Blue XCR-EC from eBay went.
Well, that's 1 less I have to track down.

Thanks


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I guess there are 2 kinds of rare old bikes. 
Ones that are rare cause not many are made...
like off road toads and breezers
And bikes that are rare becuase most of them are now broken.
Unfortunately it seems like the beautiful mantis is a victim of both those circumstances  

BTW that all steel one with the small tubes is the business....


----------



## el Turtlehead (Dec 31, 2003)

It's got my beloved Critical stem. I had 2 of em...both attached to old Ventana Marble Peaks that were stolen from me in LA.



SkullCrack said:


> I wish I had more on the earlier bikes. All I got is this Screaming V stuff, so here's some more. The review is from Bike magazine, and the photo is from the MBA review of the SV.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pro Floater: Deconstructed*

Ok, so I was bored while striping, cleaning, and reassembling this.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*My sweet babies*

Some pics of my sweet babies, from Italy...


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Hmmm...*

7.62x39?


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*maybe not*



HoSS said:


> 7.62x39?


Not fat enough and too much projectile showing? 7.62x51 NATO... Hard too see the tips clearly. Almost looks like the M82 linked blanks.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*21" CR-7 Weights*

Rear Triangle with BB shell mounting bolts 1080g (2.38 lbs)
Front Triangle with seat clamp and bolts for seat stays 1481g (3.26 lbs)

This frame is super stout that's for sure!
The aluminum is "pipe" as FSP suggested. The steel stays must me be pretty thick tubing as well. The OD is pretty normal but they are heavy for how they look.


----------



## dag560 (Jul 29, 2004)

Shayne said:


> This pic is from '98...its been stripped and built probably a dozen times since then.


I remember that design on the front suspension fork

Who made them?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Amp F3XC Carbon*

Linkage design which some people hate, but It worked great for me.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Fixed her up Again*



mattbikeboy said:


> Well, it took some digging to find this photo. I think I took it in'96. My PF is now sitting in front of me waiting to be built up. All I need now is a 9 speed cassette and chain. Originally, she was built XTR, XT shifters, Pauls Stoplights, Syncros ti Propost, Raceface Turbines, EFC with speed springs and 737 pedals.
> 
> Now she'll have Grip Shift Betsy Shifters and rear, XTR front derailler, original Race Face cranks, Onza ti-bar ends, Avid Ultimate Levers (older machined ones), Kore Elite stem, Nuke Proof Atom Bomb Wheel Set. I still have my origianl Scott LFX Carbon handlebars (with a crushed end), and finally XT v-brakes. I still have the original Purple Anno. Stoplights -- but with the cable routing in the back as it is, they never had much power on this frame.


When the old Ventana went down I got the Mantis back together. I did blow the EFC and replaced it with a '98 Z2 Bam (not original but a nice fork). Now rhe Mantis is lined up in the stable waiting to go.

mc


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Strange mantis frame*

Who has some informations about this frame? It's a XCR proto of the control Tech production? Look at the terrible Flying V in rasta colors...


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Flying_V said:


> Who has some informations about this frame? It's a XCR proto of the control Tech production? Look at the terrible Flying V in rasta colors...


Interesting frames since they're all aluminum. I wonder if they were trying to cut costs by elminating the steel rear triangle.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Paging RockCrusher....


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*yo,*



Shayne said:


> Paging RockCrusher....


what is up?

if it is regarding those numbers etc, I just dug the bikes out of their slumber and I will get those numbers tonight and post 'em to ya with specifics.

david


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ok, Cool*

Just sent you a PM about it


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Stars and stripes*

Very interesting paint job...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mantis Pile*

Moving day porch scene.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! My Babies.......*

Don't take my babies.
You better read the fine print of the custody agreement.
I believe it reads that you can't leave the state with them


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

That's the best part of the deal... visitation rights! 'Honey, I have to go to Boulder for a couple weeks. It's my turn with the kids." Doesn't that sound nice?


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

*so, any of you nab the x-frame off ebay?*

this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mantis-Valkyrie-X-mountian-bike-frame_W0QQitemZ7236232730

lucky dog...  exceeded my current financial capability pretty quick...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

magpiesf said:


> this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mantis-Valkyrie-X-mountian-bike-frame_W0QQitemZ7236232730
> 
> lucky dog...  exceeded my current financial capability pretty quick...


that guy is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

magpiesf said:


> this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mantis-Valkyrie-X-mountian-bike-frame_W0QQitemZ7236232730
> 
> lucky dog...  exceeded my current financial capability pretty quick...


I DID...I DID.... 

i'm the newest member of the Mantis club. woo hoo! i'm celebrating by working all night long to gather the funds to pay for it.


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> I DID...I DID....
> 
> i'm the newest member of the Mantis club. woo hoo! i'm celebrating by working all night long to gather the funds to pay for it.


oof! thats a pretty penny - but congrats! share better pics (and a serial?) once you get it? 

now to pay for the build, eh?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Build? After that win the Mantis is getting a full STX group, well worn


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

magpiesf said:


> oof! thats a pretty penny - but congrats! share better pics (and a serial?) once you get it?
> 
> now to pay for the build, eh?


i've got the entire build sitting here minus WTB roller cams. i refuse to pay top dollar for those so it might be a hella long time before i can call this complete.


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> i've got the entire build sitting here minus WTB roller cams. i refuse to pay top dollar for those so it might be a hella long time before i can call this complete.


good luck finding them for below top dollar! theyre worth it, though...

ive got almost a complete build myself, waiting for an x-frame to come my way... some day...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> I DID...I DID....
> 
> i'm the newest member of the Mantis club. woo hoo! i'm celebrating by working all night long to gather the funds to pay for it.


Damn fine win, welcome to the club.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Well played.


----------



## L-Train (Apr 28, 2006)

*Expensive Club!*

Wow, weren't those framesets like $600-$700 new?

It does look pretty sweet though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

L-Train said:


> Wow, weren't those framesets like $600-$700 new?
> 
> It does look pretty sweet though.


I'm pretty sure they were more than that, although I'm not sure what number exactly.

But yeah, the're so ugly they're pretty.


----------



## L-Train (Apr 28, 2006)

*From another thread*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=588183#poststop


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not to steal Sky's thunder...

But:









And as I found it.
Manitou 4 was mush,
500LX cranks, and front shifters, broken gripshift shifter for the rear.
IRD/Hite Rite unit was there but broken. Newer XT rear der and wheelset. Cheezy saddle, cheap stem and handlebars.

It was a bad scene.

I have almost all the parts I need for it save a shorter stem that I want. It won't be totally period correct, but it will be 'era' correct and pimpy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

L-Train said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=588183#poststop


Wow, $600 in 1986. That's pretty cheap, wonder if thats a typo.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wow, $600 in 1986. That's pretty cheap, wonder if thats a typo.


i'm going to say it is. my 1986 Fisher Pro-Caliber cost $1200 and thats a production bike.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'd Say Its Probably Right*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Wow, $600 in 1986. That's pretty cheap, wonder if thats a typo.


Manits was building bikes that were innovative yet people could afford to ride them. The brand was not very popular outside SoCal until the Flying-V and ProFloater came out in 1990-1991. The XCR frameset went for around $1000 in the mid 80's, the older steel frames were less than that. The elevated Valkyrie was about $850 in 89-90. Also the non-el Valkyrie used all off the shelf tubing. There was little labor involved besides brazing it up.

There is a chart of prices botique builders were charging for their work in a thread here somewhere (I cant find it) and Mantis was pretty affordable compared to Bontrager, Fat Chance, etc.
Prices went trhough the roof at the dealer level in the ealry 90's because of the demand. List prices remained the same but a shop would sell frames sometimes at 2x list price 'cause people would pay it to have the latest and greatest thing.


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

Shayne said:


> Manits was building bikes that were innovative yet people could afford to ride them. The brand was not very popular outside SoCal until the Flying-V and ProFloater came out in 1990-1991. The XCR frameset went for around $1000 in the mid 80's, the older steel frames were less than that. The elevated Valkyrie was about $850 in 89-90. Also the non-el Valkyrie used all off the shelf tubing. There was little labor involved besides brazing it up.
> 
> There is a chart of prices botique builders were charging for their work in a thread here somewhere (I cant find it) and Mantis was pretty affordable compared to Bontrager, Fat Chance, etc.
> Prices went trhough the roof at the dealer level in the ealry 90's because of the demand. List prices remained the same but a shop would sell frames sometimes at 2x list price 'cause people would pay it to have the latest and greatest thing.


exactly. i remember these frames being a really great deal at the time (though i *still* didnt have the money to buy one, somehow, and by the time i did, i was up in santa cruz rather than down in socal, and it was a lot easier to buy, say, a klein pinnacle elite frameset, than get a mantis - and by that time, i think theyd gone e-stay, which meant i wasnt interested anymore  )

but yeah - mantis work was priced closer to high-end production frame work than output from other, comparable, small builders - and *very* local to socal prior to the e-stay thing , and then the flying v etc. rc's involvement in the advent of e-stays definitely helped get the name out.


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Not to steal Sky's thunder...
> 
> But:
> And as I found it.
> ...


i bet shaynes already on top of it, but got serial on this frame for http://www.blackbirdsf.org/xframe/ ?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Rear Triangle with BB shell mounting bolts 1080g (2.38 lbs)
> Front Triangle with seat clamp and bolts for seat stays 1481g (3.26 lbs)
> 
> This frame is super stout that's for sure!
> The aluminum is "pipe" as FSP suggested. The steel stays must me be pretty thick tubing as well. The OD is pretty normal but they are heavy for how they look.


Shayne, my XCR arrived today. I remembered this thread and was curious as to the weight. Well, you must have a special one, cause my bare frame weighs in at 5.15 pounds on my digital scale. Anyway, its a pretty frame. Ive got the matching fork and the seemingly very rare Mantis stem. Cant wait to get it built up.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

2.38 + 3.26 = 5.64lbs. It appears you got the special one. 

You have to remember the older Mantis' used some pretty basic materials. Without cutting one open, I'd hazard to suggest the fronts were 1.6mm+ wall 6061, and the rears 0.9 or maybe even 1.2mm wall Patco 4130. Very basic stuff in a modern context.

I reckon if you reproduced one using Easton 7005 in the front and Ti in the back, I'd be suprised if you couldn't get an 18" under 4lbs.


----------



## L-Train (Apr 28, 2006)

*Frame Materials*



Thylacine said:


> You have to remember the older Mantis' used some pretty basic materials. Without cutting one open, I'd hazard to suggest the fronts were 1.6mm+ wall 6061, and the rears 0.9 or maybe even 1.2mm wall Patco 4130. Very basic stuff in a modern context.
> 
> I reckon if you reproduced one using Easton 7005 in the front and Ti in the back, I'd be suprised if you couldn't get an 18" under 4lbs.


I'm not sure about the aluminum in the front but weren't the stays made from some pretty lightweight roadie tubing? .6mm or .8mm wall thickness?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> 2.38 + 3.26 = 5.64lbs. It appears you got the special one.
> 
> You have to remember the older Mantis' used some pretty basic materials. Without cutting one open, I'd hazard to suggest the fronts were 1.6mm+ wall 6061, and the rears 0.9 or maybe even 1.2mm wall Patco 4130. Very basic stuff in a modern context.
> 
> I reckon if you reproduced one using Easton 7005 in the front and Ti in the back, I'd be suprised if you couldn't get an 18" under 4lbs.


Actually that 5.64 lb frame was his Fisher CR-7. His Mantis XCR weighs 3.04 lbs I think he said. Quite a bit lighter than mine. Pics coming soon.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*OK guys*

Who has an XL Mantis for sale?

I need another, as I still have the old team jersey hangin' in the closet.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xrmattaz said:


> Who has an XL Mantis for sale?
> 
> I need another, as I still have the old team jersey hangin' in the closet.


You missed the last two that came down the line.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

I hear ya.

Any links to finding Mantis decals?



Rumpfy said:


> You missed the last two that came down the line.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xrmattaz said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Any links to finding Mantis decals?


Not yet...but it's only a matter of time.

I need some if I'm going to repaint mine.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I Have the Mantis font. If someone wants to trace the headtube logo and scan it and e-mail it to me, I can easily turn that into a vinyl decal.

For the downtube, all I need is the height and length.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

*just showin' off*

hey guys.

Just thought that I'd post some pics of my Floater'.

1992 model. (later updated with the box swingarm) Last ridden only a few weeks ago. Recently updated with Pauls thumbie mounts and some Dura Ace 9spd "thumb" shifters.

I was the Australian distributor for Mantis from 1992 until the end. (still got the headtube badge tatoo on my ankle) Thanks to Mantis, I work in the industry and have the honor of distributing many of the brands that I used to dream of owning. www.dirtworks.com.au .

I have a nice assortment of bikes now... but the Pro Floater still rails singletrack the best.

Elvis.


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Good things... just keep going and going...*

My wife still rides my old Pro Floater. I've taken off the Grafton Joy Sticks & Speed Controllers long ago and even upgraded the rear end when I tore the DH off the back. Never liked the amount of sideways "float" due to bushing design, but still love the feel of the bike. The original fork was replaced to better handle the local SoCal trails... the old bike still handles well and gives a nice soft ride.

Mine was built by Mr C in late 1992. I use to ride his Sat morning rides in Chino Hills and we became personal friends (he knew more trails than anybody I had ever met!) Great thing about Richard is he can discourse on many different subjects... I'd call him a truely Universal Man. He was also famous for his birthday rides.. rode the same mileage as his age... although that started changing as he turned 50 (hey, that's a lot of miles on a mountain bike chasing RC!!!). BTW:He now rides his wife's horses almost as much as his bike. We recently had fun on the 29er forum... where they constantly think of him as the Great Satan!.... Richard has his opinions as most builders do... but his are extremely well thought out.

Anyway, I diverse... back to the Pro Floater. Changed the Noleen out a year or so ago when I found out through someone on this forum that a Risse shock that actually fit the bike. The original fork that the bike was designed around was one of Russ Robinson's ActionTec forks.... it had a whole 1.75" stroke...wow!. He's now added another inch to the forks he's presently building. Even with the 100 mm fork now, the geometry still works.

Although it's become my wife's bike... I still sneak a ride in on it when she's not looking. Somehow I find that even though I now ride a Blur and a 5.5 Intense, I still enjoy riding the Pro Floater and my first bike, a custom Salsa built by Ross (1986). I've since turned that steel framed beauty into a great little single speed with original Bullseye wheels, Bontrager Switchblade fork and lots and lots of purple Grafton and Ringle stuff. I've come full circle, grasshopper... back to the basics.... funny, no?

Glad to hear that Mantis is till being talked about as I always considered Richard's bikes to be benchmarks.

Best from lovely Laguna Niguel...

Old Man Riding.... on very old bikes.....:thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Just a reminder that RC will be at the Crossroads Bike Festival this coming weekend (August 16-28, 2006) for a rare East Coastr appearance. Come meet the legend!
More details @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/crossroa.htm


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtber3737 said:


> Glad to hear that Mantis is till being talked about as I always considered Richard's bikes to be benchmarks.
> 
> Best from lovely Laguna Niguel...
> 
> Old Man Riding.... on very old bikes.....:thumbsup:


I know this is a 'Mantis' thread...but man I want that Salsa! I remember you posting it some time back...very cool bike.

Also great to see the Mantis is still in the rotation. It's cooler than 95% of the Freds out there on their modern trendy bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

*The more things change, the more they remain the same...*

An old saying... but somehow seems to be true today. When I go into my LBS with the Mantis or the Salsa a croud always seems to gather. It sort of shocked me a first...younger riders that are on 6-9 inches monsters are fascinated with these old beauties. It's that back to "simplier times" idea.. I think that helps to explain the rigid single speed's popularity today... it sure isn't comfort!!!!:nono:

And, just like kids, I can't seem to get rid of these old friends.

OMR


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtber3737 said:


> An old saying... but somehow seems to be true today. When I go into my LBS with the Mantis or the Salsa a croud always seems to gather. It sort of shocked me a first...younger riders that are on 6-9 inches monsters are fascinated with these old beauties. It's that back to "simplier times" idea.. I think that helps to explain the rigid single speed's popularity today... it sure isn't comfort!!!!:nono:
> 
> And, just like kids, I can't seem to get rid of these old friends.
> 
> OMR


Yeah, my LBS pretty much expects me to bring in some classic something-or-other when I walk though the door. They get a kick out of it but shake their heads too. 

It does get attention from other people though. You can tell right away who has been riding for 5 years and who's been riding for 15 years. 

...and I had to at least try for the Salsa.


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ha Ha...*



...and I had to at least try for the Salsa. ;)[/QUOTE said:


> Eric, If I ever think about retiring the Salsa, I'll drop you a line.... I must say my garage is starting to get really crowed with bikes. I have a Klein (bright pink) Pennacle with an old Manitou bumper fork that my daughter now rides and a new Curtlo 29er SS due to be delivered next month.... Man and his toys!
> 
> Best from sunny SoCal,
> 
> Gregg


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Wow you guys. Those are some stunning Flying V's. I used to want one pretty bad, but now, it's going to be bloody the next time one shows up for sale.
> 
> Andrea, that is some build! Whose cranks are those? If they're Breezers Lightning Rods, I'm going to keel over right here and now. Spectacolo.
> 
> ...


holy crap... that thing is gorgeous


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I know a local shop that had a customer bring in a pro floater not sure what year but the owner is trying to sell the bike, email me for the info if ya want.

Will

[email protected]


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I came across a brand new Flying V second edition. Is it worth $750?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

uno-speedo said:


> I came across a brand new Flying V second edition. Is it worth $750?


Not in my book it's not.

Cool bike, and the NOS factor helps...but thats a pretty healthy price IMO.


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Hmmm...*



uno-speedo said:


> I came across a brand new Flying V second edition. Is it worth $750?


I say it probably closer to $500 if it's total new.... but you never know what some collectors will pay???

Old Man Riding.... on a new Curtlo SS 29er ... ahh heiracy!:eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtber3737 said:


> Old Man Riding.... on a new Curtlo SS 29er ... ahh heiracy!:eekster:


Hellofa bike GH! :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=235201

Nice crank choice too.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

*finally Mantis*

hi world.:thumbsup: 
I'm Icio and i have finally found a Mantis frame...
Actually it found me.
The blue flyingV was hangin covered by dust in a small bike shop in the middle of the Langhe hills.
The legend tells that it was one of the many bikes a well known billionare of this region used to build every month. After few rides he jumped on a new bike, while the "old" frame was repainted and put on sale in the same bike shop.
Since 1995 till now, waiting for me to enter the shop and look at "him"... 
i'm building it with the stuff i own... it will not be very Vintage, i just want to ride it as soon as possible.
i'm going to send pictures soon.

Ciao

Icio


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

i hope to be able to load the pictures.
can anybody find what's wrong in them??
who can tell why i think the welder was drunk??


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ironbelly said:


> i hope to be able to load the pictures.
> can anybody find what's wrong in them??
> who can tell why i think the welder was drunk??


whoa! thats a pretty big mistake. at least you still have a few brake options that will get around that problem.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

i was thinking about magura, which other choices i have??


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Diacompe 986 etc don't use the spring holes.


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

My god, these things are amazing. Why isn't Richard Cunningham building bikes today? I can't imagine how such an inventive frame builder would find complete fulfillment simply writing or editing for MBA. I can understand that Mantis probably didn't make bank, but I would think that any of todays larger companies would be able to make it mutually beneficial. I wonder what he would be designing and building today.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ironbelly said:


> hi world.:thumbsup:
> I'm Icio and i have finally found a Mantis frame...
> Actually it found me.
> The blue flyingV was hangin covered by dust in a small bike shop in the middle of the Langhe hills.
> ...


Nice find! We trust you'll post pictures after it's all built?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> whoa! thats a pretty big mistake. at least you still have a few brake options that will get around that problem.


funny mistake.

yeah, brake options that don't use spring holes: dia-compe, machine-tech, paul's, fixed gear, stick


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice find! We trust you'll post pictures after it's all built?


Yes, i will.
i have few components left to find and i'm rebuilding the decals.
i need the exact mesaure of the "M" logo and the "flyingV" logo, i have no real bike to examin.:blush:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ironbelly said:


> i was thinking about magura, which other choices i have??


easy. suntour xc pro cantis. ebay is your friend.


----------



## tomac-ve (Jul 19, 2004)

*ciao*



ironbelly said:


> Yes, i will.
> i have few components left to find and i'm rebuilding the decals.
> i need the exact mesaure of the "M" logo and the "flyingV" logo, i have no real bike to examin.:blush:


Ciao, se vuoi faccio due misure del logo sul mio e te le mando. Ps ho un amico che ha eppena acquistato da un'altro mio amico un Flying V e lo stava riverniciando..magari ha qualche adesivo in +....se vuoi chiedo o ti metto in contatto. Bye:aureola: :idea:


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

tomac-ve said:


> Ciao, se vuoi faccio due misure del logo sul mio e te le mando. Ps ho un amico che ha eppena acquistato da un'altro mio amico un Flying V e lo stava riverniciando..magari ha qualche adesivo in +....se vuoi chiedo o ti metto in contatto. Bye:aureola: :idea:


Agreed.



If you guys are having some Flying V decals made, I'd pony up for a set. I figured eventually that I'd scan a catalogue for the artwork, but my ToDo list has gotten quite long, and bikes have fallen off the bottom of it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

tomac-ve said:


> Ciao, se vuoi faccio due misure del logo sul mio e te le mando. Ps ho un amico che ha eppena acquistato da un'altro mio amico un Flying V e lo stava riverniciando..magari ha qualche adesivo in +....se vuoi chiedo o ti metto in contatto. Bye:aureola: :idea:


are you guys really gonna make me babelfish that?


----------



## tomac-ve (Jul 19, 2004)

Onza ho brakes, F.R.O castagnino...don't use hole for spring.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

fsp said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are having some Flying V decals made, I'd pony up for a set. I figured eventually that I'd scan a catalogue for the artwork, but my ToDo list has gotten quite long, and bikes have fallen off the bottom of it.


i have some custom decals made from a picture, in white and in chrome,
tonight i will pop them on the frame and take pictures, if you like them i can send you a set for free, it will cost me few bucks.
the picture here is VERY low res.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

my shiny decals...!:ihih:


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

*My Flyingv Is Alive!!*

Finally    

tomorrow, first ride in the muddy hills of Langhe:thumbsup:

tech info:
crossmax wheelset
Geax Barromud 
Specialized ti Quick releases 
Skareb Super
f.r.m. stem
sram X7 
Truvativ Stylo crank
KB pedals
VP headset
Kennex chain (blue)
ritchey front vbrake
magura hs33 rear brake
selcof titanium seatpost
velo titanium seat (colnago)

weight: 10,5 kg

ok, ok, it's not so vintage, shame on me and mud, a lot of mud, on my face:aureola:


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Matt, I think I have a Mantis head tube decal for you. but it will cost you BIG :thumbsup:


----------



## kineticdg (Apr 3, 2004)

*my pics, finally*

Well, I told somebody that I would post pics of my bikes, oh, maybe two years ago... oh well, its been a busy time. Here's my wife's Flying V- its one of the two original prototypes made by Richard, not sure if it is the MBA cover bike or not. The original rear triangle was broken by the original owner (she was a 5'2" NORBA pro, not sure of her name), so the one on there is a later, beefed up design by RC. Frame had just been repainted when Richard told us about the bike- we found it at an Orange County MTB shop. Its a great bike- as you can see, it doesn't have a serial number, probably because it was the proto.


----------



## kineticdg (Apr 3, 2004)

Here's mine- nothing special about the front triangle, just a Control Tech production unit. The rear triangle is the original prototype for the later design. Its not polished- in fact it isn't quite straight(!) because the crew were racing to make FedEx to send it to me to test. I didn't realize the rear triangle was crooked for months, its amazing how you automatically compensate. Sorry for the nasty front tire- the wheel just happened to be handy when I went to take the photo.


----------



## kineticdg (Apr 3, 2004)

one more of the MBA Flying V and my wife's:


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

that gray flying v and the one currently on ebay make for a great mantis week  

i actually have that issue of mba, originally purchased by me in 1990. i was fascinated by the v, though it took me 16 years before i was able to get one. also in that issue ran the classic klein "team usa" ad (which also took me 16 years to get).


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

Hi All,

I have enjoyed all the posts, and have wanted to post some photos for a while now. 

Here is a current photo my Flying V. Still working on an old Valkyrie, debating with SS or and an old XC-Pro build. The Flying V is almost an all N.A. and European build - minus the pedals, some bearings, and ???. 

I'll get the numbers to you Shayne.

Hope all is cool.

Howard


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

*Stolen Pro Floater returned after 7 years*

a story worthy of telling...

In 1994, Dirt Works was started when Poncho and I started importing Mantis frames into Australia. I had (and still have) a nice metallic green Mantis Pro Floater. He had a rich purple Pro Floater. His bike was so cool. Syncros cockpit, Kooka cranks in a purple/blue/black anno' fade. Pulstar hubs laced to Sun CR18 rims, Critical racing brakes, King headset and XTR shifting. (those with early issues of Australian Mountain Bike magazine might remember it, as it was tested in 1994)

Poncho sold his Mantis to another friend of ours in 1996. He rode it and loved it. After a few years it was looking the worse for wear and in 1999 he had it reconditioned by a local frame restorer. New paint, new decals, and they even customised the main swingarm pivot and machined it to accept cartridge bearings!

When it was finished it looked beautiful. One week later it was stolen.

A few weeks ago I get a call from a local retailer asking if I can repair a blown Noleen shock in a Mantis. The mechanic tells me that it's in good condition. Purple with a silver swingarm. I bite my lip and explain that I need to see it to tell if we can repair the old shock or not...

Two days later I get a call... the bike is in the store. I jump in the car and race over to see. Sure enough. Custom pivot, blue Critical canti brakes, Pulstar hubs... it's the one. 5 minutes later it's locked in the back of my car, just as the current "owner" walks up. He asked me if I think that it would be worth $400 as he's trying to sell it.

With the recovered bike back at Dirt Works HQ. The police are called. They take details&#8230; and the bike. They indicate that it may take months to sort it all out&#8230; three police areas spread all over Sydney involved etc etc&#8230; Ahhhh but common sense prevails. Once they get it back to the station, the senior sergeant on duty decides that it's a waste of time to spend months and countless public dollars investigating a "pushy theft". He decides to call the original owner and get him to pick it up as it's "in the way".

The current "owner" is called and for some strange reason decides to not challenge the ownership of the bike.

Short version. Stolen in 2000, recovered in 2007.

Will wonders never cease.

Elvis.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

and after our friend got his purple Mantis back... I got motivated to find a second one for myself...

5 mins on ebay and I now have a 1996 Pro Floater, 1 1/8" headtube (my other, 1991 frame is 1"), and std threaded BB (other frame has pressfit bearings)... *serial number: 95FPC089*

Same colour as my old frame too. metallic green. 18". But with a lot less scratches...

Pics as soon as it's built. Which might be a while... I'm planning some of the new DT Swiss forks, Crank Brothers Cobalt cranks, 190 ceramic hubs... etc etc.

The 96' Floater will be a contemporary build (for more regular riding). And my old 91' will be rebuilt with as many 1991 era components as I can find. (that still function)

Elvis.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Curious as to what type of bearings the Pro-Floater used for its main pivot...cartridge, sleeve?

urmb


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Derlin Bushing


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Derlin Bushing


You sure about there being Delrin in there? Delrin's a white, self lubricating plastic that'd wear out pretty quick in such an application. It's been a while since I've been inside one, but I could swear I remember seeing a big, brass, teflon coated journal bearing or something in there... though, considering some of the previous owners other handiwork on that bike, it could have been a twig and some glue too.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Woops, My Bad*

Thanks Pete.

You're right, its brass. 
I was talking with someone a while back about replacing the rear pivots with Delrin and that stuck in my head.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> You're right, its brass.
> I was talking with someone a while back about replacing the rear pivots with Delrin and that stuck in my head.


Ah si. I see. Oh & by the previous owner, I wasn't referring to the blue one, I got from you. 

& don't sweat it, I'm pretty sure I have a piece of delrin stuck in my head too. Aparrently there was room, so it's cool.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Old, retired for the moment*

I'm looking for day one photos.
This guy has many many thousands of hard miles on it. Second fork and main triangle replaced by RC. The original fork had generator mounts and wire guides. It failed at the generator mount and he never put those on again after that. 
The HT angle was decreased to 71 deg when the new front triangle was replaced. The internal generator wire guides were not replaced with new triangle. The rest of the wire guides were removed from the frame as well. 
There are currently 31 braze-ons not including the canti mounts and seat binder. The blue bag is where I had my fishing pole, tent poles and fillet knife in. The original black bag was a bit small and replaced with this one. There are 2 W/B mounts that it screwed onto.

I need to get this back on the road.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

*My, what big fillets you have...*



geckocycles said:


> I need to get this back on the road.


Wow is that cool. We rarely see anything of the early early Mantis frames. Very neat to see.

Oh, & Geckoman, I just noticed your IM... !!!  !!! I'll put an email together for ya tonight. Thanks!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I remember these bikes were big back in the day, when I was a kid tooling around on a Raleigh from Hank n Franks.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Manti Sherpa's*

I found the first day photos. This poor bike had a rough life from the first day. I ordered 3 Sherpa's for my 2 friends and myself. These 2 frames were totaled at the first race when they were on our bike rack mounted behind the car. JD backed his car right into another car and folded both bikes around the rack. Notice the 2 rear racks and all 4 W/B cages were painted to match as well.
The built up one was mine. I took a rock to the TT after this picture was taken and rode the s--- out of it. This was RC's first attempt at camo paint. It cost me a fortune as I recall. Notice all the wire guides for the generator. The generator mount was moved to the rear stays in this photo. It was originally on the fork which broke at the plate. All internal and external guides were removed when the TT, and DT was replaced after a crash that not only bent this bike but a Chris King frame as well. We both fell into the same hole at a WALKING PACE! I must say the Mantis was bent less than the King and I was a bigger rider than Jay Carney who had the King.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got me a 2nd Pro Floater from ebay.

18", metallic geen. 95' model. Risse' air shock.

serial number is; 95PFC89

Size and colour match my 92'. But I now have a 1 1/8" headtube and a threaded BB. 

The current plan is to "restore" my old 92' Floater' with period components. (Mag 21, Control Tech, XC Pro etc) while this new one will get some more contemporary parts (DT Swiss fork, wheels, XTR etc) to be my regular ride. 

Elvis.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Actually its a '97*

Pictures of is built up are higher up in this thread.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sweet Mantis in NY*

This just came to my attention. RC thought that I may know something about it. I didn't recall painting it. My smoke runs, as a rule if there are any, more in line with the tubes and not in the tiger stripe way. But every job is custom and may have been a special request. I don't think there was a "Paint by KB" sticker on it. Maybe it was removed?
Anyway it looks great and from what I can tell the components are dated correctly.

Mountain Goat had paint jobs like this. It could of been a Cycle Art job that was done outside of a Mantis order. I think this because RC didn't recall the bike and the stickers don't match in color.

Update: The owner didn't want me to post the picture so I removed it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, this picture really sucks. Mountain Goat smoke:


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool, and I now remember painting that bike. My smoke jobs aren't washed out. I figured out how to keep it dark, my secret.

I just can't remember his name now. He never a bike for long and all were custom made. It seamed he liked to just get them made and turn them over ASAP. He was not much of a rider and generally a pain in the royal A**. But his money was good. I built 2 bikes for him.


----------



## takenomorimonster (Jan 22, 2007)

*Came across this gem.*

Here is a great looking bike. 
僕の違う。僕は写真トッテナイ
Look at the baby blue. Who's bike is this.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

That's one sweet bike, and one that is clearly too big for the owner but which is - funny enough - my size.

Sell it to meeeeeeeee.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> That's one sweet bike, and one that is clearly too big for the owner but which is - funny enough - my size.
> 
> Sell it to meeeeeeeee.


It should fit it's current owner nicely. And Im pretty sure it wont be sold anytime soon. It sure is a neat one though.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've not seen red speedmasters before!


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

It's not baby blue, and the brakes aren't just red.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> For those of you that requested em, here they are. I'll delete this post within 24 hours, cause such a big pile of graphics will likely choke the thread, & needlessly take up a bunch of space on mtbr's server. In the mean time, here it is...


Wow, it's so _shiny_... Dude, wouldn't it be sweet if you got that Jen Green who makes the custom headbadges to fab you a crazy Preying Mantis headbadge?! With the bugged-out big eyes! Yeah... That'd be crazy.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Who has a Mantis Overland?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nobody Around Here*



geckocycles said:


> Who has a Mantis Overland?


(I think)
But I can think of 2 or 3 people that want one.

I've only seen 1 photo of one. Granted I live far, far away from where any Overlands may be.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Shayne said:


> (I think)
> But I can think of 2 or 3 people that want one.
> 
> I've only seen 1 photo of one. Granted I live far, far away from where any Overlands may be.


I had one for a year while my Sherpa was getting a new front triangle. RC was kind enough to give me it to ride. He is such a cool guy. It was very stiff. I was only 165 at the time. The TT was just a bit much for me.

I forgot about it and haven't seen or heard of them since. At least you have heard of them.

Do you have a picture?

It is so F'in cold here. 10 deg. I have just about had it here. It is beautiful but what good is that if you can't go out and enjoy it. Everything is frozen rock hard. Heating fuel went up 60% /gal plus the usage is up. Lease on the shop when up 30%. Everything is up except my wages which haven't gone up even 20% in 28 years.
OOPS wrong forum!. Just had to vent. LOL I'm better now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Damn you guys!

I've been itching to do a homage XCR-EC in 7005 and Ti for ages now, and everytime one of you bastids posts to this thread, I get a reminder in my inbox just how much I'd love to do one!

Can't....press......unsubscribe.....must......resist.......


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Thylacine said:


> Damn you guys!
> 
> I've been itching to do a homage XCR-EC in 7005 and Ti for ages now, and everytime one of you bastids posts to this thread, I get a reminder in my inbox just how much I'd love to do one!
> 
> Can't....press......unsubscribe.....must......resist.......


I know what you mean:idea:...I keep remembering I need to send Shayne a bunch of pics and info....soon Shayne soon.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

*OK, time for some new (old) stuff*

here are some old Mantis spec flyer's...I think you guys will like.

the Sherpa:

















the Overland:

















and the wonderful XCR:


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

*Mantis- pro floater 1991 on E-bay*

hey all just saw this on e-bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260206930925&fromMakeTrack=true
sure wish I had the money she a beauty and mine was stolen from me back in 93 S#20427 in "Super Blue" (just in case)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

befoot said:


> hey all just saw this on e-bay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260206930925&fromMakeTrack=true
> sure wish I had the money she a beauty and mine was stolen from me back in 93 S#20427 in "Super Blue" (just in case)


That seller is out of touch with reality.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Bit*

I gave him a pretty good ballpark a few years ago when it was offered for sale on MTBR.

Inflation hasn't changed that much


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

befoot said:


> here are some old Mantis spec flyer's...I think you guys will like.
> 
> and the wonderful XCR:


72º head angle and 2.5in rake fork.... hmmmm... interesting. i didn't even know there were 2.5in rake 26in forks.. let alone on 72º head angle.. very interesting.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

great stuff. I never knew the XCR was once an all steel bike.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

Interesting R.C. story about the first Valkyrie on p32 of this month's MBA.

Mr K


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

takenomorimonster said:


> Here is a great looking bike.
> 僕の違う。僕は写真トッテナイ
> Look at the baby blue. Who's bike is this.


For sure this frame is a big part of my inspiration for my current *Crazy Project*









Ps: if anybody has contact with Richard, please tell him that Scott taylor Dye a few weeks back and that I have family and friends Info if he like to contact them.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok kids here's something you don't see everyday
















that's right it's Mantis coffee....from one of Richard's B-day rides


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Mantis Arrives in the UK*

Fresh in to the UK via Germany... serial S22231. How can I tell whether it's a Redline or an original Mantis??

Going to try for the classic MBA build up first, natch!

Mr K


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

mrkawasaki said:


> Fresh in to the UK via Germany... serial S22231. How can I tell whether it's a Redline or an original Mantis??
> 
> Going to try for the classic MBA build up first, natch!
> 
> Mr K


Man the MBA pic is the one that I fell in love with. It took me 3 or 4 years to be able to afford a Pro Floater after that.

mbb


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

befoot said:


> here are some old Mantis spec flyer's...I think you guys will like.
> 
> the Sherpa:
> 
> ...


sorry the photos disappeared....I'll try and find them and repost them


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

*Valkyrie Decals*

Hello All,

Wanted to thank everyone for all their posts, and help, as I have learned much, but have failed to reply.

Also wanted to share with you a document I used to get some Valkyrie decals made up. Thanks to Shayne of course for his help with the finer details.

If any one has any comments, corrections, or additional information, I would be grateful.

Thanks again, and hope this may help some people.

Howard


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Very nice stuff. Thanks!


Post yours punk.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Post yours punk.


Yeah, so we can have a contest to guess how tall is Bushpig.


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

*Decal Help*

Hi Again,

I am looking for the name of the material some of the Valkyrie decals were made of. It is a reflective/refractive(?), mirrored, mylar looking something or other. I asked a few decal makers, and they were unable to help. If anyone has any thoughts or information, I would be very grateful.

Many thanks,
Howard


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Mantis Pro Floater proto 1991*

Refound these MBA photos of a Mantis Pro Floater prototype in 1991 - I'm guessing the skinny tubes mean it was fabricated from steel?

Does it predate the Santa Cruz Tazmon/Heckler style rear triangle?

RC and Mantis must have been overflowing with ideas and production issues around that period - how many own label models and licensed ones must have come out during that 18 month period....?!

Mr K


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

howman66 said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> I am looking for the name of the material some of the Valkyrie decals were made of. It is a reflective/refractive(?), mirrored, mylar looking something or other. I asked a few decal makers, and they were unable to help. If anyone has any thoughts or information, I would be very grateful.
> 
> ...


The Mantis decals were just cut vinyl. You can go to any signwriter and get them redone, including that 'hologram' style silver.

Yeah that proto with the Marzo shock is steel. It would've lasted about a month before that driveside 'chainstay' popped.

As much as I love Mantis' - and yes I used to own a Pro-Flo - the laws of physics were somewhat ignored on those old beauties.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Beautiful Hindsight*

Interested to know which laws in particular - if someone was to make a ProFlo today, how would it be different??

Mr K


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

mrkawasaki said:


> Interested to know which laws in particular - if someone was to make a ProFlo today, how would it be different??
> 
> Mr K


The force of the chain attempting to pull the rear axle towards the bottom bracket.

Nobody would bother trying to recreate a Pro-Flo today. Suspension technology has come so far, it would be a Pro-Flo in name only.

Having said that, if Richard wanted to pretend he's Scot Nichol, I know of a great Industrial Designer.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Right direction*

So who, if anyone, had it right or nearly right back in 1991??

Does the ProFlo work best when your not pedalling then (haven't finished building mine to know  )??

Mr K


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mrkawasaki said:


> So who, if anyone, had it right or nearly right back in 1991??
> 
> Does the ProFlo work best when your not pedalling then (haven't finished building mine to know  )??
> 
> Mr K


Didn't I just see you become a Mantis owner recently?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Didn't I just see you become a Mantis owner recently?


I was watching that too. Thought it went for a reasonable price. Maybe even very reasonable.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> I was watching that too. Thought it went for a reasonable price. Maybe even very reasonable.


I agree, it was a decent price.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Rc*

Oooh... I've post-outed!  Interesting to know you think the price was reasonable - I can't be sure this side of the pond. Maybe the high reserve put people off initially?

The XCR will be my second proper Mantis after the Pro Floater (registered in this thread). Seems I'm coming out of the closet on RC-related designs, having had two Aliens (an 89 and the square SP) in the cellar for the last couple of years. I'm fairly sure we didn't get anu XCRs imported into the UK at that time, although the Nishiki version did make it across. Definitely after a Valkyrie too, especially after stroking SSMike's fine example in Point Reyes last October.

Being an e-stay holds much of the appeal - ignoring whether they did everything claimed - I love the period they represent, remembering well the fuss they created and, when I race mine now, they still draw favourable comments!

Hanker after a Mammoth RC201, a Brave Warrior; Tamarac Elevated and a Talon Elite - all in 19/20" - should you come across them...

Mr K


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mrkawasaki said:


> Definitely after a Valkyrie too, especially after stroking SSMike's fine example in Point Reyes last October.


I trust you're keen to BushPigs then.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Holy Appreciation Batman!*

That frame sold for ~$135 with some parts on it in 2003


----------



## Ohm (Aug 21, 2008)

Edit; post deleted


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ohm said:


> I do have an unused yellow Mantis XCR EC 18 or 20 incher lying, including a Bontrager bolted chrome fork. Spindle is titanium Action Tec (?) put in place by Cambria bicycle outfitters. A pair of nearly unused black Graftons is lying in a box, and I don't know if I should build it up or not.
> 
> It's beatiful of course but I have other nice frames too. One next to unused Kestrel 17-18 incher in red circa 95-96 (model???) is waiting for me. I do have some interresting looking one of a kind prototype Brave in steel from the early 90s - u-brakes and a really slooping top tube which should be fun to ride.
> 
> ...


Be very careful that this is not a for sale post...strictly not allowed in the forums.

Take a look at the sticky at the top of this forum as well as the general forum rules so you don't get yourself in trouble.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Ohm said:


> I do have an unused yellow Mantis XCR EC 18 or 20 incher lying, including a Bontrager bolted chrome fork. Spindle is titanium Action Tec (?) put in place by Cambria bicycle outfitters. A pair of nearly unused black Graftons is lying in a box, and I don't know if I should build it up or not.
> 
> It's beatiful of course but I have other nice frames too. One next to unused Kestrel 17-18 incher in red circa 95-96 (model???) is waiting for me. I do have some interresting looking one of a kind prototype Brave in steel from the early 90s - u-brakes and a really slooping top tube which should be fun to ride.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Ohm (Aug 21, 2008)

Rumpfy; Thanks for telling me that, I should have been more careful. 

I'll show the pic though as soon as possible - those XCR:s surely are beatiful.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ohm said:


> Rumpfy; Thanks for telling me that, I should have been more careful.
> 
> I'll show the pic though as soon as possible - those XCR:s surely are beatiful.


No worries.

Pictures we like.


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

*Valkyrie Decals Part Deux*

Hello All,

Maybe this with help some one...

I re-did the Valkyrie decals, the dimensions for which I believe are for the earlier year frames. I also added the seat-tube badge, if you will.

The font is Busorama, which can be downloaded for free, but may be refered to as Omnibus in the drop down menu.

Thanks to Shyane, once again for his help. I am trying to get some decals printed up again, as the first set was not quite right. One day, this project will finish.

Best wishes to everyone,
Howard


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

just got my friends Valkyrie up and running after being neglected for a very long time.
btw...howman66 sorry to say but the font in your attachment is not the right one 
see here: https://mombat.org/1989_Mantis_Valkyrie.htm

here's Royce's ride and my XCR


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice! Got the original fork for it?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice! Got the original fork for it?


No Rumpfy, I don't think he has the original fork...and thats a bummer because the bumpers in the fork pictured fell apart like dirt when I cleaned it had to come up with some bumpers to make it work. he was thinking of sell it but I think I talked him out of it. he, Richard and I are old friends and rode together all time....in fact I wont let him sell it 

hey...know anywhere we can find a old fork with a 1"steerer ?

Cheers, Billy


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Man, great thread, what a flood of memories.

I spent my high school years riding with RC and the crew down in Cali, and was a certifiable Mantis nut. Got a used Valkyie with snakeskin paint (ala doile). The early runs on those had small dia stays, and broke pretty quick. RC replaced the stays with the next dia. up and painted it what he called 'team green'. Like a Kermit green with light metallic. At some point I had a red/chrome Flying V, and polished/chrome ProFloater. These also had breakage issues at the drive side swing arm by the pivot plate. They were beefed up more or less continuously.. the first revision being the addition of the gusset.

The wait for a Mantis was off the charts. Some kid bought the company off RC and it went belly up pretty quick there after. He tried to refine the PF a bit, but didn't have what RC brought to the table.

Too bad RC left the builder world. Man he was doing some cool stuff , and way ahead of his time.

No too many non-elevated XCR's here. Really a pretty bike. And then Fisher had their version.. the name escapes me.

I'll try to get some scans up out of 'my secret stash'.

-Schmitty-


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Schmitty said:


> No too many non-elevated XCR's here. Really a pretty bike. And then Fisher had their version.. the name escapes me.
> 
> I'll try to get some scans up out of 'my secret stash'.
> 
> -Schmitty-


The Fisher was the CR-7.

When I was at the Shimano museum over the Christmas holidays, I got access to a back room in which they had an apparently new (albeit with shop-wear) XCR - fillet brazed steel only. They curator was pretty proud of the bike - he figured the NOS Deerhead group was boss. I almost cried.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah the 'rain deore' stuff is absolutely bomber. Ther CR7 (thank you) was pretty much the apex of Fisher imo.

RC had a small two man shop, yet cranked out some really innovative stuff... and rode *a ton*. Wonder why we don't see that today. Somwehere I have a pic of a baby hauler he built, and what do you know, it had a smal front wheel and roll cage/basket seat for the kid up front. You see that quite a bit now for kid transporters.. kid is up front where you can see them.. safer.

-Schmitty-


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's a some pics of my friend Bob with his 24" Overland and the bike on the right is a fillet brazed XCR



















that's Bob out in front....and the (Bob) behind him now has both bikes. 
sorry I did not get better pics ....now their back in Cali


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Schmitty said:


> Man, great thread, what a flood of memories.
> I spent my high school years riding with RC and the crew down in Cali,
> -Schmitty-


Schmitty...do we know each other? this is Billy I rode a black XCR with colorful little foot prints all over it....PM me. I will be riding with Richard and Eddie this weekend in the 24 Hours of the Old Pueblo I can tell him Hi for you if you would like.

Cheers


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

befoot said:


> Here's a some pics of my friend Bob with his 24" Overland and the bike on the right is a fillet brazed XCR


Cool, would very appreciate to see some close ups, please.



befoot said:


> just got my friends Valkyrie up and running after being neglected for a very long time.
> btw...howman66 sorry to say but the font in your attachment is not the right one
> see here: http://mombat.org/1989_Mantis_Valkyrie.htm
> 
> here's Royce's ride and my XCR


The Valkyrie is way too big for you  Alright it's not yours, nice try though...


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*XCR and Pro Flo - Spring Stirrings*

Signs of life on these slow burn projects... 

Mr K


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice teaser of the gray FRO too.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mantis Is Back (in Italy!!!!)*

Just to keep the tread still alive.
Some picture of a various mantis during a vintage meeting In Finale Ligure near Genoa.:thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh man.....I love Valkyries. Like a Quadangle for bigger kids.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i like the geometry numbers on mantis. :thumbsup: 
loong top tubes coupled w/ steep head angle, laidback seat and horiz. level top tubes.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*What I've found!!!*

It seems that a great number of Mantis is overseas in Italy...
One of three prototipe of XCR all in aluminum... in Finale Ligure...
:thumbsup: 
The second one (red, 21") is still in Italy, anyone has some news of the last-one?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I was just getting ready to start on my Mantis resto, and I was wondering if they ever anodized any of the aluminum frames. I was planning on having Cycleart repaint it but ano would look so cool but only if it would be "correct".


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> I was just getting ready to start on my Mantis resto, and I was wondering if they ever anodized any of the aluminum frames. I was planning on having Cycleart repaint it but ano would look so cool but only if it would be "correct".


No, I don't think Richard ever did any ano frames...polish yes


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice! Got the original fork for it?


Rumpfy...we did find the original fork  
but sadly he did sell it...but it was to my pal Bob,
so that make seven or eight Mantis for Bob


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*Critical Racing*

I was trying to get my Pro Flo build sorted and had some questions regarding the Critical components. First, what year did Critical become the "official" parts supplier for Mantis? and second what years were these stems available? The red one is mine, the silver one which I'm assuming is older was posted on another thread by someone else.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*They were owned by the same parent company*

After Richard sold the company...so 1995+
Don't forget Critical brakes and Joe's derailleurs for your build


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> I was just getting ready to start on my Mantis resto, and I was wondering if they ever anodized any of the aluminum frames. I was planning on having Cycleart repaint it but ano would look so cool but only if it would be "correct".


If you decide to go with paint, remember to ask for paint that chips really easily so that it will be a true Mantis.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Shayne said:


> After Richard sold the company...so 1995+
> Don't forget Critical brakes and Joe's derailleurs for your build


Well that sucks. both too new for my frame. Any ideas on vintage for the two stems?

The Critical brakes would be cool, but I have a set of So Cal made brakes that will work OK.


----------



## Graelock (Dec 2, 2010)

*OK, New here, Hey there BILLY!!!*

New to this Forum, but have loved reading everyone's Mantis experiences!
Here are some pics of my Pro-Floater.
Maguro hydraulic brakes
King Headset
Rock Shox Judy with White springs installed
Grafton Joy Stix Cranks with a Titanium Spindle (thanks to a machinist buddy I used to ride with)
btw, Yogi & BooBoo guided me into lots of crashes, but it was a blast!

Next post will have show my other Mantis, my one of a kind Valkyrie X-Frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

We wait for your X frame!!


----------



## Graelock (Dec 2, 2010)

*Here's my RC Prototype Valkyrie X-Frame*

Bought this right out from under RC's ass after I found out that it was his last ride on it, before starting to test ride his 'NEW' full suspension bike that he was thinking of calling the 'Pro-Floater'. I was out riding with my buddy Billy in Chino Hills when we caught site of RC, so Billy on his XCR & me on my Trek 950 joined up and finished the ride with him. When I heard that Richard was going to put this one to pasture, I begged him to let me buy it.

It was Richard's test project, trying to negate the sluggishness caused by the first gen Rock Shox and he succeeded! It got even more amazing to ride a year later when I swapped out the original RS for the 'New' Rock Shox Mag21. Got it painted at some point by Cycle Art. btw, my buddy made me a Ti Spindle for this one too. Anyway, here is my Valkyrie with it's pierced top tube! Only one RC ever built.:drumroll:


----------



## Graelock (Dec 2, 2010)

befoot said:


> No, I don't think Richard ever did any ano frames...polish yes


Hey Billy, I still remember you kicking a rock into Joe's new powder coated XCR, cause he didn't want to scratch it and was riding like a wuss! No surprise, the rest of that ride up on Wilson became a wild ride, I must have crashed a half dozen times after that first rock chip!

Can you figure out who I am? You certainly should remember my Valkyrie!


----------



## Graelock (Dec 2, 2010)

mrkawasaki said:


> Refound these MBA photos of a Mantis Pro Floater prototype in 1991 - I'm guessing the skinny tubes mean it was fabricated from steel?
> 
> Mr K


Richard used Chromoly on a lot of his prototypes. It gave him the ability to weld it up, go out and ride it, then cut/grind away the welds so he could tweak head tube angles etc. and re-weld. My Valkyrie X-Frame is Chromoly because it was a prototype frame and experimental, although I think most (if not all) of the X-Frames were Chromoly anyway.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That Valkyrie is great--thanks for sharing it! "Pets or meat" haha! Classic scene.


----------



## Graelock (Dec 2, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That Valkyrie is great--thanks for sharing it! "Pets or meat" haha! Classic scene.


Yeah, Jay and "Big" Bill at Bike Beat, "Pets or Meat" and ridin' my Mantis, good times.
btw, the "Ride Fast Take Chances" sticker came from them too and "befoot" from this forum is the one that coined the phrase. I put that same message on every one of my snowboards too!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Seriously cool Valkyrie! 

Glad you found the forum and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep. I'm digging that bike!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Chino Hills was a nice blast from the past too. I grew up riding San Timoteo Canyon and Hulda Crooks!


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Graelock said:


> Hey Billy, I still remember you kicking a rock into Joe's new powder coated XCR, cause he didn't want to scratch it and was riding like a wuss! No surprise, the rest of that ride up on Wilson became a wild ride, I must have crashed a half dozen times after that first rock chip!
> 
> *Can you figure out who I am?* You certainly should remember my Valkyrie!


Graelock that's not fair....you know I hit my head real hard (a few times) :madman: 
so I just got off the phone with Richard....he was no help :idea:

_" I still remember you kicking a rock into Joe's new powder coated XCR"_
it was dirt with some rocks in it.....and no I don't remember that ether 

but I do remember that Valkyrie....spent many a mile chasing that bike :thumbsup: 
good to see she is still in service... :thumbsup:

I'm so sorry, I should remember who this is....but I get the "Big fail"
(funny, because I kind of remember that ride)


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah that's hot. Wish I had all my BikeBeat shirts still... Frank Sez and all that.

-Schmitty-


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Tee shirts? enjoy
this one Richard did ...how a Mantis is made

a couple of old ones

one that Kenny did....(front and back its falling apart) 





and this one was after Richard sold Mantis (new owners shirt)


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

and a couple for Schmitty (sorry everyone...O/T)


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I have one of those Mantis hieroglyphics t-shirts.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Hah! Good stuff.

Anyone know of any Revolutions still around? The Bike Beat house brand? I posted a pick of one a while back...cool bikes.

I remember those guys had a habit of putting 'no d**kheads' stickers on clients bikes that were in for repairs.

-Schmitty-


----------



## mrw333 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Really Old Stuff*

Haven't seen anything quite this old on the thread. Early custom Mantis Sherpa built for off-road touring and drop bar cross-country exploration. Haven't ridden this in over 20 years. Shown with and without NeedleWorks panniers.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Graelock said:


> Bought this right out from under RC's ass after I found out that it was his last ride on it, before starting to test ride his 'NEW' full suspension bike that he was thinking of calling the 'Pro-Floater'. I was out riding with my buddy Billy in Chino Hills when we caught site of RC, so Billy on his XCR & me on my Trek 950 joined up and finished the ride with him. When I heard that Richard was going to put this one to pasture, I begged him to let me buy it.
> 
> It was Richard's test project, trying to negate the sluggishness caused by the first gen Rock Shox and he succeeded! It got even more amazing to ride a year later when I swapped out the original RS for the 'New' Rock Shox Mag21. Got it painted at some point by Cycle Art. btw, my buddy made me a Ti Spindle for this one too. Anyway, here is my Valkyrie with it's pierced top tube! Only one RC ever built.:drumroll:


Holy crap this thing is pretty freaking radical. I love the seatstay shape and chainstay shape, the pierced toptube is cool too. Very very nice.

Will


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm kind of wondering how much I should say about this one (it's not mine)
lets just say it belongs here 





here's mine





Cheers


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

mrw333 said:


> Haven't seen anything quite this old on the thread. Early custom Mantis Sherpa built for off-road touring and drop bar cross-country exploration. Haven't ridden this in over 20 years. Shown with and without NeedleWorks panniers.


That thing is beautiful! What a sweet tour set up!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

What's with that triple? Is that for a midget up front and would you want a midget as a pilot?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> What's with that triple? Is that for a midget up front and would you want a midget as a pilot?


Richard built the triple for his friend Bob.
Bob has two sons one of which has William Disease, so he built it so Bob could steer from the middle and keep watch on his son...it's very cool :thumbsup:

so just wondering....do you have a problem with midgets?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

That triple is stunning. Any close ups of the steering mechanism?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> That triple is stunning. Any close ups of the steering mechanism?


how this....


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Wow, cool thread. 

Here are some pics I just took of my XCR that I ordered from Richard in 1984.

TriCross tires, 1st generation Answer Manitu fork with aftermarket Ti kit, Ti front spokes, Ibis stem, WTB bars, American Classic hubs and skewers and some shifter adapters that I made myself.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Just have to say the Mantis thread is killing it. Everyone who has shared a bike over the last week, thanks. They are all amazing.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Boy named SSue said:


> Just have to say the Mantis thread is killing it. Everyone who has shared a bike over the last week, thanks. They are all amazing.


Yeah, that red Mantis Sherpa up there is awesome!!!

modifier: 
question did the top and bottom tube have some repairs done? 
I had a small crack in the down tube up near the head tube.
Mark Grayson/NorthStar cycles (Richards ex-partner in Mantis early days)
fix it for me by way of a guest.

Cheers


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

befoot said:


> Yeah, that red Mantis Sherpa up there is awesome!!!
> 
> modifier:
> question did the top and bottom tube have some repairs done?
> ...


Yes it was cracked at the headtube/downtube. I sent it back to Richard and he installed the gussets and polished out the frame. It used to be light yellow.

I road it for a few more years and it is creaking again so I think it has cracked again under the gusset. No signs outside.

Not a big deal. I don't ride it any more. Just a nice piece of history


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey everybody....I sent Richard a link to this thread, here's his response:

"Saw you were on the MTBR site. I guess I should join up and answer a few posts. 
What a wonderful thing, to see my children in loving hands.
HA! R"

"I have an email you can give out to anyone who may need a bike question answered"
So I don't want to post it, but if you have a question PM me and I can give it to you

Cheers all


modifier...sorry your XCR is busted :sad:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd love to see him build again. Talent!


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

thought I should post these...

My 1995 Pro Floater (frame only... hangin' on the wall of my office)

My 1992 Pro Floater (with later upgraded swingarm)

our "ride team" from 1995. Team Dirt Works Australia. For those that can't see the T-shirt at the back... it reads:
Harder - Faster - Stronger - Fulfill your fantasies
then on the back was a Mantis logo with the words "Mantis Pro Floater - the swweetest full suspension ride"...

Don't miss the custom Mantis plates on the car.

and... my ankle. The ink was done in 1993.

Elvis.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

*BB Service*

A Mantis tidbit I came across.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

just recently sold this

It wasn't my size but it was a cool jersey


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

crconsulting said:


> just recently sold this
> It wasn't my size but it was a cool jersey


I still have mine. And while it's waaaayyy too small nowadays. 

I refuse to sell it.

Elvis.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Elvis @ Dirt Works said:


> I still have mine. And while it's waaaayyy too small nowadays.
> 
> I refuse to sell it.
> 
> Elvis.


It's a nice jersey.
I might of kept it if I actually had a Mantis, But I'm kinda into the "other" Cunningham


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

modifier said:


> A Mantis tidbit I came across.


Hey Modifier thanks for posting that ...though I guess i could always ask Richard


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome. Frontal shot?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Radical. How do those Progressive Brakes work? Are you using a Rotary Brake out back?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

matching brakes. > v-brakes, < disk.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool thread...


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all..I am now the proud owner of a Mantis Pro Floater...the bike I wanted all thru the nineties but gave up on when suspensions developed and mantis went away. All the review and talk here has me sooo stoked to ride this thing but first it needs built. All I have are a frame and a fork. I need some info if someone dont mind too much. (Yes, I'll get photos soon). Its got a 1" headset so its an earlier one but it looks like the swingarm is newer. What I would like to know is what seatpost diameter to get and what front der diameter to get? TIA, just want to do some checking around to see what I parts I can get ahold of (period correct parts of course).


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Pictures would be appreciated. Seatpost should be 26.8mm. Front derailleur should be 35mm top pull, unless there's a pully to use a bottom pull.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks for the info..seatpost fit fine, still working on front der. I'm attaching a pic if it will let me. I'm gathering components to build this thing upa nd ride it. Cant wiat to see how it feels, I've been waiting almost 20 years to ride one of these things.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

syklystt said:


> I've been waiting almost 20 years to ride one of these things.


Nothing like scratching a 20 year long itch!


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mantis XCR proto*

I don't really understand if there are only 3 frames made by RC (actually there are 3 frameset in Italy). Raceware, the Italian dealer of Mantis in the hey days, says that about 50 frames were made.... There was an interesting article on MBA about the XCR proto, no way to find it?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Origin of the Species*

The father of all Maniti and the delivery room.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

cool pic of a young RC.

I think I have a pic somewhere on my desk of myself in 1994 just before Interbike, pressing bearings into pivots when I visited them in Orange County...

I was even there when the 1st ever Screaming V (sample) was delivered.

*sigh*

Elvis.


----------



## Barnefield (Mar 17, 2012)

*Mantis Flying V*

Hello guys,

Great topic this Mantis topic! Beautifull bikes you all have 
I think this will be my second post, but I'm allready bussy for a long time with retro bikes and parts.

I'm introducing something special here I think.
A Mantis Flying V custom painted.
Frame number is: VL181933 or VL181033.

The original owner in the USA ordered this color because he loved his Tank Top in this color. So he sended it to Mantis an order the Mantis Flying V in this color. 
Brand new, NOS, superb condition, etc.
So I had the chance to buy it and I took that chance. And I do not regret this 
I hope to post a picture soon, as I need the 10 posts first 

So now I have to build up this beautifull bike.
I only need some parts, maybe you can help me with that?

- Rock Shox Mag 21 (SL) steerer/crown, 1 inch, ahead. 
- Chris King 1 inch aheadset, silver or purple. 
- Answer Atac or Ringlé Zooka ahead, 1 inch, silver or purple. 
- Ringle, XTR M900 silver, Kalloy Chrome/silver, Use, Syncros titanium or whatever kind of brand Seatpost, 26.8mm, minimal 350mm long, silver or purple.

I will post some pics of the proces building up the Mantis Flying V in the near future!

Greetings, Dirk


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Recent pickup, 1983 fillet brazed XCR with original biplane fork. Matching serial numbers. Needs a lot of work. Better pics sometime in the near future.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> Recent pickup, 1983 fillet brazed XCR with original biplane fork. Matching serial numbers. Needs a lot of work. Better pics sometime in the near future.


Great find!!


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice Find!
On the rear dropouts already the cantilever bosses!!!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That is a killer pickup. A fillet brazed XCR is one of the bikes high up on my wish list. Doesn't look like it needs that much work. I'd keep the light wear rather than repainting.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. Sadly this is probably the 2nd or 3rd paintjob, you can see the remnants of the original fuschia and flouro yellow Landshark paintjob on the fork steerer.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a keeper!

Nice find.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mantis XCR*

Not so special, but for me looks great...
Sorry for the crappy photos inside my house, but in Italy it doesn't stop raining...


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

*My '92 XCR-EC*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool! 
Certainly worth the big pictures.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW...2 very nice XCR's....thanks for sharing them!


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

Very very nice bike, but, how the Tioga revolver on press fit BB??


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

alasa said:


> Very very nice bike, but, how the Tioga revolver on press fit BB??


Haha, the I.D. of the press-fit bearings is the same as the I.D of the Revolver BB bearings. I just had to make a custom spacer for each side of the crank/bearing interfaces. Pretty easy fit-up!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Flying_V said:


> Not so special, but for me looks great...
> Sorry for the crappy photos inside my house, but in Italy it doesn't stop raining...


Wow this is really similar to my build when I got mine from CBO in...hmm..1990(?) Ringle skewers, Bullseye hubs though I had nukeproof on my Pro-floater, but mostly the color. I assume this is the deep purple? I should get mine repainted I suspect some day and put on the NOS stickers I have. Thanks for the flashback!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cross chain fail. At least its not big/big.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> Wow this is really similar to my build when I got mine from CBO in...hmm..1990(?) Ringle skewers, Bullseye hubs though I had nukeproof on my Pro-floater, but mostly the color. I assume this is the deep purple? I should get mine repainted I suspect some day and put on the NOS stickers I have. Thanks for the flashback!


Unfortunaly the frame has been repainted in blue colour. Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

XRMATTAZ, who are you, I also did the Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday Chino Hills/ Anaheim Hills rides. I rode the Merlin ( sorry Richard C) Those were some great days back then, still some of my fondest memories on the bike. .........didn't realize your original posting date, 9 years ago until I posted........


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

NIce to see that bike built up. I am in the mood to get an XCR-EC again. Cool bikes.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

bushpig said:


> NIce to see that bike built up. I am in the mood to get an XCR-EC again. Cool bikes.


Cheers BP. If you happen to 'stumble' across a Valkyrie on your search, you know who to call.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

For all "Mantis Experts" give a quick look to the thread of the "Flying V" painted (?) by Troy Lee, and give me some information to understand if it's a fake or not.
Thanks


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Cross chain fail. At least its not big/big.


'Thinks he knows it all' fail. That's an absurd comment. It's people like you... actually it's damn-near only you that drives people away from this site.

The bike's a 'garage queen' as you 'hard-core types' so quaintly put it. Bikes should be stored with no derailleur spring tension & it was photographed exactly as it lives it's life.

Didn't your Mother tell you that if you don't have anything good to say then not to say anything at all?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Arran said:


> Didn't your Mother tell you that if you don't have anything good to say then not to say anything at all?


...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The blue XCR is superb--totally love it, green likewise. Very nice rides/or 'display bikes,' as the case may be.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> ...


There's no irony in my statement. I'm sticking up for myself & all those that simply come on this site to share their projects & enjoy others. We don't need that kind of crap-talk polluting ths forum.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Since we're on an XCR "roll" here's a pic of the non-elevated version. It's not quite as nice as the other two, and it's a repaint with the decals slightly misplaced. The gear selection is the gear that I was the last time I rode it on the trail. (I did wipe the frame with a rag to remove dust/dirt from it.)

I like the ride of the bike - it climbs well and tracks great downhill. The BB is pretty low and I find that I catch my pedals on rocks more than I do on other bikes. I understand why MBA's "Wrecking Crew" liked these so much back in the day.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

One more XCR EC to add to the list


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Whats with Mantis bikes and poor gear selections for photoshoots?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Whats with Mantis bikes and poor gear selections for photoshoots?


What's wrong with Altus and a droopy chain?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Loving the big purple job too, laffeaux. Don't see many Mantii in proper sizes  The umma gummas are rad too.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow it's nice to see that bikes after 20 and more years yet cross the trails.
Very nice the XCR with the low chainstays and the paintjob on the small EC XCR!


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Flying V*

Another day without the possibility to leave home, so another set of photos.
In my opinion the most fashinating Mantis made by RC, for the appearence, for the magic feel on the singletrack...
I hope you will enjoy it!
The fork is not period correct, I need to install the Pace RC-35 with steel tubolar brake arch.
In Italy the Mantis frameset were solr with Pace fork...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Arran said:


> I'm sticking up for myself


You did a terrific job. Your mother would be proud of you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SMRTIN said:


> What's wrong with Altus and a droopy chain?


LOL! Not a thingydingy!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Flying_V said:


> In my opinion the most fashinating Mantis made by RC, for the appearence, for the magic feel on the singletrack...


Very nice bike!

I always thought the Valkyrie had the most fascinating appearance.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Very nice bike!
> 
> I always thought the Valkyrie had the most fascinating appearance.


Thanks.
About the Valkyrie perhaps you are right, let me say in other words: the most innovative or catch eye appearance...
Before the Flying V appeared on the scene It was difficult to say that a bike could have this aspect.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking to pick up an early Pro Floater. Only problem is that there's a fine crack that's formed on the weld on the gusset by the first cable stop on the drive side swing arm.

Should I be concerned? Can it be repaired?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

RockiMtn said:


> Looking to pick up an early Pro Floater. Only problem is that there's a fine crack that's formed on the weld on the gusset by the first cable stop on the drive side swing arm.
> 
> Should I be concerned? Can it be repaired?
> 
> ...


That is where mine broke. I think a lot of the mantii with the aluminum swing arms did that. As I recall when i was looking it is a 6000 series aluminum so it needs heat treating. Check around to see if there is somewhere that heat treats in your area. Then find a frame builder that works with 6000 series aluminum and have them repair. I believe that the design was flawed in this swing arm and a repair will just delay the inevitable break anyway.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Pro Floater Repair*

You can see the repair I had done to mine in this thread, with heat treatment.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/mantis-pro-floater-circa-1993-a-448919.html


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Mine has a crack in almost the same place. The guy I got it from said it was not a structural problem though.



Picked this one up today thanks to a great tip. Check another one off my want list. Including correct rigid fork and seat clamp, Mavic crank set and perfect condition, uncut Klein Mission Control. Price? Lets just say its the same price I just sold a Bridgestone MB1 frame for....I couldn't get out of there fast enough.



:ihih:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


>


Very nice!!! I like the color.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Mine has a crack in almost the same place. The guy I got it from said it was not a structural problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that me?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it was yours. I was just joking about what the previous owner said. It's next in line to go to the frame repair shop.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> I think it was yours. I was just joking about what the previous owner said. It's next in line to go to the frame repair shop.


Oh I got the joke I just wondering if it was mine. I couldn't remember who I sold it to. Glad you are getting it repaired. Wish my area had someone that could have done it but then it is better off with a collector than me as I still don't have the impetus to get my XCR-EC back together and such. Let me know when you get it repaired and back together.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Just shipped out a binder for a XCR. RC is going to do the repair himself.

Trying to get the guts at the local bike shop was a joke. How do some guys even get a job I'll never know. It was like talking carburetors to the Napa counter person kid. I'm pretty sure they still use seat binder QR's but this guy had no clue as to what I was doing. What, modify something to fit what??? Didn't know the difference between 5 and 6mm even. All the old timers are long gone.
I did find some new Campy binders at another shop in Boulder for $17 and together with another $7 import the guts can be made pretty easily.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> Just shipped out a binder for a XCR. RC is going to do the repair himself.
> 
> Trying to get the guts at the local bike shop was a joke. How do some guys even get a job I'll never know. It was like talking carburetors to the Napa counter person kid. I'm pretty sure they still use seat binder QR's but this guy had no clue as to what I was doing. What, modify something to fit what??? Didn't know the difference between 5 and 6mm even. All the old timers are long gone.
> I did find some new Campy binders at another shop in Boulder for $17 and together with another $7 import the guts can be made pretty easily.


haha. It's kinda funny. Now a long-time rider is one that knew those old tires before tubeless (circa 2003). 

Had a "vintage seller" on ebay tell me not to worry, because the tires would be super easy to swap 'cause they're not even tubeless. Got a nice chuckle out of that one.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

What's a tubeless tire?
LOL


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

geckocycles said:


> What's a tubeless tire?
> LOL


A flat


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello,
I'm trying to renew my flyingV (controltech) by fitting disc (a2z adapter) and mounting a suspension fork, what if I choose a 100/120 travel...
Will the resulting geometry be undriveble?
The frame is a bit small for me and I want to create an usable fun bike.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If the frame is too small, I don't see how adding discs and a long travel fork are going to fix that?


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

A bit small, not too much, I rode it for years, but I want to add some fun to the thing, I'm no geometry expert and I do not know how far I can go in fork length


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't know specifically as I haven't ridden the bike or know what fork is on there now but I would be very hesitant to put a 120mm fork on it or even a 100mm. From what I recall in other threads, putting disc brakes on bikes that weren't designed for it often results in a broken stay and that would be a real shame.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Those CT built frames were designed around 80mm travel. Anything more and it will start to feel like a badly designed chopper and be less and less fun to ride. Add to the price of properly designed disc mounts, and I'm pretty sure it won't be worth it.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, I will try step by step, I already have the a2z adapter (very cheap, around 25 bucks) so first discs, I will go easy on the lever and see if the back holds it.
I will keep u updated


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The longer the travel, the shorter the stem you want. Older geometry means shorter top tubes. I did the math and i would say "stay away from long travel forks".


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I just pick this up today from the original owner, Rick.
1988 or 89 Valkyrie. 
Original fork and I think, in the box of parts he gave me, the original stem.
The frame is straight but will need a repaint sometime in the near future as the original owner tried to remove the old black paint on the rear but gave up after a bit.
I don't know much about Mantis, only what I read in this thread and some articles I found in a google search.
The fellow I bought it from said it was custom. Did they do custom frames?
I see no serial number on the frame. Where should I look?
Rick also gave me 2 old Mantis T-shirts. One signed by Richard C himself.
BTW, who was calling him and telling him they would pay triple?

Any help or advice is welcomed.


IMG_3168 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


IMG_3170 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


IMG_3171 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


IMG_3174 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

So, after further investigation and calling the original owner it looks like the frame had been repaired back in the early 90's. He cant remember when.
It seems he sent it back to mantis and they re-welded it but never re-welded the cable guides for the front derailleur and rear derailleur. DOH! So that is why he never road it after it was fixed. Gonna take it to a friend that builds frame locally and see what he can do.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks like a really nice one with fillet brazed joints. There was a giant one on eBay recently that was also brazed not TIG welded. Did not know that these existed for the elevated model.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome awesome awesome pick up. The one I had (now DC has it) was also cracked and repaired in the same place. I think this was pretty common on these Valkyries...forgetting to read the guides seems about right too. 

Definitely worth getting the guides put back in place and acceptable for a respray.

Congrats!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Eric.
I have always wanted one because they remind me of the old Quadangle BMX bike.
It may be a little small for my 6 feet but I think I can make it work.
Now just to choose a color.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Go wild. Maybe match the t-shirt you got.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the elevated chainstay bikes too. I used to want a Yeti but after seeing a bunch of Mantises floating around, I could convince myself that one of these would make a great belt drive IGH bike. Even easy enough to weld on disc tabs and bring it up to modern snuff.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Looks like a really nice one with fillet brazed joints. There was a giant one on eBay recently that was also brazed not TIG welded. Did not know that these existed for the elevated model.


Yours isn't brazed DC?
The few Valkyries (elevated and not) that I've had were all brazed. Most of them were unfiled fillets.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Yours isn't brazed DC?
> The few Valkyries (elevated and not) that I've had were all brazed. Most of them were unfiled fillets.


Hey, you might be right. The joints at the BB are all TIG for sure, but the rest on mine do look more like unfiled fillets. I always thought they were really bad TIG welds or even gas welds. My seattube has a repair with lots of TIG beads. It certainly doesn't look as nice as this one LarryJo just scored.

For reference, here is my Valkyrie,

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1989-mantis-valkyrie-s-n-vk1912-744743.html


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

LARRYJO said:


> I just pick this up today from the original owner, Rick.
> 1988 or 89 Valkyrie.
> Original fork and I think, in the box of parts he gave me, the original stem.
> The frame is straight but will need a repaint sometime in the near future as the original owner tried to remove the old black paint on the rear but gave up after a bit.
> ...


If I'm correct Mantis do custom frames, especially the early butch of production of each type of frames. For the serial number give a look on the bottom of the bottom braket... Very nice find, keep us informed with the restoration of the paint. And post some photos of the components and the Mantis stem!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Flying_V said:


> If I'm correct Mantis do custom frames, especially the early butch of production of each type of frames. For the serial number give a look on the bottom of the bottom braket...


This ^

A lot of his work was semi-custom/custom.
The serial number will be unter the BB but may be filled in with paint. It will be VKxxxx or the owners name/nickname.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> I'm a big fan of the elevated chainstay bikes too. I used to want a Yeti but after seeing a bunch of Mantises floating around, I could convince myself that one of these would make a great belt drive IGH bike. Even easy enough to weld on disc tabs and bring it up to modern snuff.


Please don't molest these bikes. If you want disc brakes, just get a modern bike.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Get a unicycle


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Please don't molest these bikes. If you want disc brakes, just get a modern bike.


Beat me to it.

Why bring an old design using old tube sets never designed for the stresses of disc tabs etc to bring it up to modern snuff?

Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> I'm a big fan of the elevated chainstay bikes too. I used to want a Yeti but after seeing a bunch of Mantises floating around, I could convince myself that one of these would make a great belt drive IGH bike. Even easy enough to weld on disc tabs and bring it up to modern snuff.


CT Team Issue bikes are good candidates for this. Not a Mantis.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

LARRYJO said:


> So, after further investigation and calling the original owner it looks like the frame had been repaired back in the early 90's. He cant remember when.
> It seems he sent it back to mantis and they re-welded it but never re-welded the cable guides for the front derailleur and rear derailleur. DOH! So that is why he never road it after it was fixed. Gonna take it to a friend that builds frame locally and see what he can do.


Sorry for that, but from the pictures seems that the cable guide for the rear derailleur are in place, it seems that the cable guide for the rear brake are missing...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a favor to ask of the mantis owners out there.
I need a good photo of the non drive side of a Valkyrie as that is where the front deraillier and rear brake guides/stops are.
Since mine are missing I need a good reference photo to give to my buddy who will weld some on.
Also, does anyone have a line on decals?
Thanks,
LJ


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Did you check the link I posted?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Did you check the link I posted?


Doh! Just saw it. Thanks!


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

A2z disc adapter in flyingV Ct frame, done.
SID race 100mm, done.
Rides great!!
I will post some pictures in september after repaint, I'm too ashamed of the actual paint condition ..
I have still an issue to solve that I forgot to mention before:
No matter what rear qr I use, under heavy pedal force the qr will slip driveside making the tyre rub against the left side of chainstais..
Anyone had the same problem?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ironbelly said:


> to solve that I forgot to mention before:
> No matter what rear qr I use, under heavy pedal force the qr will slip driveside making the tyre rub against the left side of chainstais..
> Anyone had the same problem?


chack for parallelism on the rear dropouts....if one is bent, the skewer wont hold correctly and slide out under load.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ironbelly said:


> No matter what rear qr I use, under heavy pedal force the qr will slip driveside making the tyre rub against the left side of chainstais..


If a Shimano QR is slipping there's likely some issue with the frame. They hold the wheel incredibly tight - I've used them to hold single speed wheels with horizontal dropouts.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

syklystt said:


> chack for parallelism on the rear dropouts....if one is bent, the skewer wont hold correctly and slide out under load.


Ok, will check


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

also, I've seen this before (mostly on the drive side form the der hanger being bent), you should be able to tell what side is slipping first...that would usually be the bent one.


----------



## ironbelly (Oct 21, 2006)

The drive side is slipping first, but the hanger is straight, longitudinally and vertically...
Idunnow!!


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Are the rear triangles on the same gen Pro Floater interchangeable between sizes? I'm hoping/guessing the lower swing arm is, and the upper swing arm is sized shorter/longer to accommodate frame sizes. Or are both bottom/top of the triangle sized to frame size? Hoping to score a replacement rear lower to get my PF up and running.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Lower swingarm is indeed interchangable between all ProFloaters


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Shayne said:


> Lower swingarm is indeed interchangable between all ProFloaters


Really??? The early straight arm gen and curved arm gen are interchangeable? Regardless of frame size too?


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Can anyone provide any info regarding the rear suspension brace that's on this frame? Or better yet, where I can source one?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont know about that one, but ive seen a few amp rear ends with a similar brace that was from TWP....I'd like one of those too as I have the same setup.
Please post any info here for all to enjoy if you find something, I'll also keep looking now that i'm thinking about it.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

TWP made them for the Mantis also. They are different from the AMP ones as the tubing is not the same size. I don't think the one in the photos above is a TWP though.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Amp braces don't fit the Mantis, I've tried. I have a Mongoose Amplifier (B2) and a Rocky Mountain the Edge (B3), with both an Amp branded brace and TWP brace. Not sure if the tubing is different diameter, but the spread and tube angle are different for sure.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

I've bought some month ago a brace like this one on Ebay (not TWP). Let me check in a few days. The only things that I could say is that still remains some space in between the tubing and the internal part of the brace, i really don't understand if the brace works only squeezing the tubing by the two external cups...


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

RockiMtn said:


> Amp braces don't fit the Mantis, I've tried. I have a Mongoose Amplifier (B2) and a Rocky Mountain the Edge (B3), with both an Amp branded brace and TWP brace. Not sure if the tubing is different diameter, but the spread and tube angle are different for sure.


Found the brand MC Components!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Flying_V said:


> I've bought some month ago a brace like this one on Ebay (not TWP). Let me check in a few days. The only things that I could say is that still remains some space in between the tubing and the internal part of the brace, i really don't understand if the brace works only squeezing the tubing by the two external cups...


ya, I question the design also. Although it prob does some of what its intended to do, It seems that in order for it to work properly, it would need to be clamped so tight that you potentially can collapse the tube...with no positive stop to the clamp, its all about torque settings and then, is it tight enough to work?


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Flying_V said:


> Found the brand MC Components!


can you share some pics? would be nice to see what i'd be on the hunt for. 

thanks!


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

RockiMtn said:


> can you share some pics? would be nice to see what i'd be on the hunt for.
> 
> thanks!


That's for sure. The bike is not completed yet, and you may have some patience because the bike is not in my flat...
By the photo I will try to show the air gap between the tubes and the internal part of the arch.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Great thread guys I too raced for Mantis Nothing but love for Richard and Eddy Rea and the Manti family! Namaste, Demon D


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

RockiMtn said:


> Amp braces don't fit the Mantis, I've tried. I have a Mongoose Amplifier (B2) and a Rocky Mountain the Edge (B3), with both an Amp branded brace and TWP brace. Not sure if the tubing is different diameter, but the spread and tube angle are different for sure.


Have you ever ridden the bike without the braces?
How well do they perform...or feel.
Thanks.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

syklystt said:


> Have you ever ridden the bike without the braces?
> How well do they perform...or feel.
> Thanks.


I owned a later model Pro Flo with the "stiffer" aluminum rear end. Overall the suspension is very flush and comfortable. However without the brace the rear end flex is very noticeable - in hard turns the rear end is pretty independent of the front. I installed a brake booster to help with flex and it did help some. I thought that the bike rode well, but the flexing gave the ride an odd feeling.


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*MC Component Rear Brace*

Here we go. Some shot of the MC rear brace and its huge clearences with the tubes:???:


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks for all the pics....the design is such that you cant be an ape and crush the tube at least. I think I wouldve went for a tangent/wedge design like on a ringle stem. It would be great if the designer himself chimed in on the usefulness of this product and maybe the thoughts on clamping something onto a tube that wasnt meant to be clamped onto...if only that person was accessable????


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If the goal was to prevent the stays from pushing out under braking forces, then there wouldn't necessarily have to be contact at the inside.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Although I can see where this device would help with brake strength, I believe it was intended to stop flex while riding, not under braking loads....I am just guessing here, but that would be my intention on designing such apparatus...a little lesss wag in the tail.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

syklystt said:


> Have you ever ridden the bike without the braces?
> How well do they perform...or feel.
> Thanks.


Haven't completed building the bike up yet. So I can't tell you.  Still sorting out rebuilding the main shock, as well as sourcing an appropriate front fork.

I have a Mongoose Amplifier so I'm guessing it may perhaps ride about the same. I'm a light rider I can probably get away with riding without the brace, but would love to add on to the Mantis, as I have done with the Amplifier


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Flying_V said:


> Here we go. Some shot of the MC rear brace and its huge clearences with the tubes:???:


Thanks for the pics. Now I have something to go on in my hunt!


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> If the goal was to prevent the stays from pushing out under braking forces, then there wouldn't necessarily have to be contact at the inside.


Probably you are right, that makes a sense!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I can see that that thing is for braking, the AMP one I saw was a much different design.
So, does it help the braking alot?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I would think a brake booster would do a better job plus be easier to procure.


syklystt said:


> I can see that that thing is for braking, the AMP one I saw was a much different design.
> So, does it help the braking alot?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

jeff said:


> I would think a brake booster would do a better job plus be easier to procure.


I Agree, thats why I was questioning its intent originally.


----------



## joeydeacon (Mar 12, 2007)

No one seems to have posted this one yet, so I have scanned it for you guys to see, it's on A3 which sadly doesn't fit my A4 scanner too well, so it's in 6 pictures. The postmark says November 1993 and shows the XCR with the aluminium rear end.

Here you go


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

^^^^ I remember this, so cool thanks for posting it.....Cheers


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

I've one of these XCR full alu. The number is XA182... I hope in a couple of week to post some pictures of the complete build... I've noticed some difference from the scan, ie the rear dropouts in my frame are not machined, but completely flat as per Flying V model...


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Time to wake up this old thread...

1983 Fillet brazed Mantis XCR. Needs a few parts switched out, but it's in amazing condition. Fork S/N matches the frame S/N just like the 20" I have. Very neat bike!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I had that same brochure, drooling over it and a manitou one for months until finally ordering a profloater with tons of goodies, got a t-shirt too. Ahhhh the bad old days, broken frames, broken cranks, broken rims, and skinny tires. How things have changed!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

SMRTIN said:


> Time to wake up this old thread...
> 
> 1983 Fillet brazed Mantis XCR. Needs a few parts switched out, but it's in amazing condition. Fork S/N matches the frame S/N just like the 20" I have. Very neat bike!


Damn, that's an oldie!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is one more to get this kickstarted... glam and trail shots


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Man those are beautiful - especially the E-stay version. 
Jeff at FirstFlight has one that I'd love to own.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

love the postage...so Richard, (but could have been Eddie as well)


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Steep angles or is it the pic?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

72 / 72 degrees


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Must ride nice.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure yet. Just got it and haven't had a chance to dial it all in. Plan to bring it to KV this year.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The green bug


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rock guitar


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ridiculously delicious.


DoubleCentury said:


> The green bug


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> Ridiculously delicious.


It's the IRD/Bullseye parts package with Porcs.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I need to get going on my EC Valkyrie. Got the fork and FBd stem, so all ready to get it started.

Here's a Flying V in the meantime


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Train keept a rollin' all night long*

Sorry for the crappy pictures...
Suspension era: it seems that the geometry of the Valkyrie suspension and the PF I doesn't differ too much


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mantis XCR full alu*

On the full alu XCR the chain is not yet in place and is also missing the XCR logo in the top tube, but almost finished...
It's strange but actually the blue XCR must be a '94 frame, instead the green one according the brochure has to be a '93 frame


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I have some XCR decals for the composite frames if you want a pair


----------



## Flying_V (Feb 18, 2005)

SMRTIN said:


> I have some XCR decals for the composite frames if you want a pair


Thank you Martin, I will send you an email!


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Blue One*

Adopted an old classic MTB yesterday. It will be completely re-built for sale at Boise Bicycle Project:


----------



## MotobecaneXCfan (Jan 7, 2009)

I just picked this bike up on Craigslist. I'm pretty sure it's an early 90's Mantis Flying V. I have been letting my 13yr old son ride it around the neighborhood. It's been painted what I would call a dark plum. Full XTR M900? Nuke Proof carbon hubs. I think it has a Manitou M1 MCR fork with Titanium tubes. I love this bike! It rides great and my son is having a blast. 

My question for all things Mantis is this. Is it valuable...I mean should it be babied and kept safe? I know these sell for quite a bit on eBay and I didn't pay much at all for it. I have read that these are rare and valuable bikes. I just don't want to let something that rare be ridden and possibly wrecked. I'll try and post a pic from the craigslist post.


----------



## MotobecaneXCfan (Jan 7, 2009)

*90's Mantis Flying V 1992?*


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool black accents on that Answer Manitou. Lower that stem before it kills someone!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*mantis replacement parts*

Unbelievable amount of work to make all these parts.The Sherpa stem internal guide is a real pain in the ARS. I had a pair of original fork plates to copy that RC gave me at some point in my stay at his shop. Got some 4130 plate and proceed to copy the pattern. These Mantis plates are hand made and not symmetrical as I found out but never noticed till I measured the plates. I made them symmetrical as it was easier to build the form fixture for the press. Also I believe he may have used A36 for material as the original plates are not very smooth and bend easily compared to my 4130 ones. When you start making these things old school way with files and grinders you will appreciate the labor of love that went into all things Mantis. Every part of a Sherpa stem was custom made by hand except the bolts. No wonder why it took so long to get ours.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool stuff KB!

On those Sherpa stems, why was the handlebar clamp fillet brazed and the quill attachment welded? Was it because the really long tangent relies so heavily on the internal fillet for strength?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great work.



So, when will you start taking orders?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> Cool stuff KB!
> 
> On those Sherpa stems, why was the handlebar clamp fillet brazed and the quill attachment welded? Was it because the really long tangent relies so heavily on the internal fillet for strength?


Sherpa stems had the 3 bolt triangle head with welded steel quill cap. The head is 1/2" steel and 5/8" AL cap. Brutal on my knee caps!

The other stem is from an XCR and they were brazed at the head and tig welded at the quill with a single bolt clamp.

I am not sure why the head of the XCR was brazed. Maybe for looks as that is what you see the most or maybe because of warping issues on thin tube clamp. Both XCR and Sherpa were brazed frames. My Overland was TIG welded except for drops and braze-ons.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

chefmiguel said:


> Great work.
> 
> So, when will you start taking orders?


THX
I am a job shop and will build just about anything. 
These are copies and NOT Mantis parts. They may be the closest thing you can get as RC isn't making them and I don't believe Mark is either. RC knows that I am making these for a client and he is sending me a frame to repair. I may have the only pair of fork crowns known so it was logical that I make some copies before using them.

There are some things you all should know or already know. When I lived on my bike and soon after I settled down in SB I worked at RC's shop, more as an intern, in turn he let me stay in his shop while I used his shop to make frame jigs for myself so I could make bikes too. I knew very little and he, his dad and Mark taught me tons. My role there was to do grunt work, make canti mounts, set up fixtures ect. I never made or welded anything for him outside of those mount assemblies. Later at my shop in SB I made various lathe parts for Mantis. I painted a couple of frames too but I am not sure if they were for Mantis or just customers with Manti.

I AM NOTHING CLOSE THE WELDER RICHARD WAS! He was my mentor not the other way around. I aspire to be as good as he was and the bar he set was VERY HIGH! The more you build the better you get and he certainly made way more bikes that I did.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

The more I look at his work the more I realize how handmade these are even though so many were made. No two are alike. How cool is that! I have a fork that has two different canti mounts on it. Who knows. Was it a repair or just ran out of a matched pair of mounts and had to get it out to paint. Some stem heads are at different angles for some reason. Maybe planed or just how it ended up being hand made and by the time you close the gaps in the miters by hand it is what it is. Aligning the tube guide is a real pain being it is so close to the top of the extension tube. This might have something to do with the head angle too. Good enough. I have seen forks with 7 gauge plates and others with 8 gauge or 3/16". The blades vary allot too, that is why the slot in the bottom plate sides. Most were road blades at 1 mm thick with Continental Oval and thin wall small end. I had RC use some Reynolds Tandem blades on my Sherpa after the first fork failed. I was able to find the correct taper and oval after ordering every pair of blades I could find and compare them as there are no specs that really mater as far as looks go. Remember these bikes are pretty old and not much of anything on them is available anymore. The raker I have is not the one RC used. It is very close but his is a little more on the classic road side and bends about 10mm closer to the drops. I am at the limit of my bending fixture and to move the drop out 10 more mm would be a couple of more hours of work in modifying my fixture and the radius is not exact anyway. I already spent a full day getting it this close. Another $400 and I might get an exact radius or maybe not. 
Even simple things like dropouts, stem bolts and wedges are very hard to find and pricy. I had to buy two sets of bolts and wedges just to get the right combo of wedge and bolt length. I was not able to locate Shimano front drops at all! The Campy ones are off the chart but available. Sherpa wedges are hand made and use SAE bolts. Stem caps are all custom made as is the bar clamp binder and cable stops. Nothing is off the shelf! Even the angle of the Sherpa wedge is different than wedges you can buy. I did not copy that feature so you can use a mass produced cast machined wedge if you like with a Metric bolt. I can however but I just didn't want to make another fixture or just wing it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MotobecaneXCfan said:


> I just picked this bike up on Craigslist. I'm pretty sure it's an early 90's Mantis Flying V. I have been letting my 13yr old son ride it around the neighborhood. It's been painted what I would call a dark plum. Full XTR M900? Nuke Proof carbon hubs. I think it has a Manitou M1 MCR fork with Titanium tubes. I love this bike! It rides great and my son is having a blast.
> 
> My question for all things Mantis is this. Is it valuable...I mean should it be babied and kept safe? I know these sell for quite a bit on eBay and I didn't pay much at all for it. I have read that these are rare and valuable bikes. I just don't want to let something that rare be ridden and possibly wrecked. I'll try and post a pic from the craigslist post.


Ride it. They're not super common, but they're not that rare either. Yes it has some value, but you're not sitting on $5k (probably closer to $1500).

You said yourself, the bike rides great and your son is having a blast....can't put a price tag on that. Settle the stem into place so no one gets hurt and continue to ride it!

Cool bike and a lovely bike stand.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

geckocycles said:


> Unbelievable amount of work to make all these parts.The Sherpa stem internal guide is a real pain in the ARS. I had a pair of original fork plates to copy that RC gave me at some point in my stay at his shop. Got some 4130 plate and proceed to copy the pattern. These Mantis plates are hand made and not symmetrical as I found out but never noticed till I measured the plates. I made them symmetrical as it was easier to build the form fixture for the press. Also I believe he may have used A36 for material as the original plates are not very smooth and bend easily compared to my 4130 ones. When you start making these things old school way with files and grinders you will appreciate the labor of love that went into all things Mantis. Every part of a Sherpa stem was custom made by hand except the bolts. No wonder why it took so long to get ours.


Super awesome! We're all lucky you're willing and able to do the work. Helps us all honor these amazing bikes and keep them running!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Super awesome! We're all lucky you're willing and able to do the work. Helps us all honor these amazing bikes and keep them running!


It was a great pleasure getting this job. Gives me a new insight on Mantis not that I needed much more. LOL
Got the last of the SS tube in and finished up the order. Copying other peoples work involves some scraped pieces though as they just didn't make the cut. I should have a better handle on it the next time as I made some fixtures and jigs to make future ones much easier. One stem quill ended up 1/2" shorter trying to change the angle (Sherpa wedge angle is different than wedges you can buy that are on the XCR stems) and the wiggle tube on one Sherpa should of been 1/8" longer out the bottom. I'm not perfect. I hope it sells. These are minor details but non the less details.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*S/n*

S/n seems to be:
19523
XEG I-F


----------



## ozzypatto (May 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Im chasing two of the cable bosses that screw into the Flying vee frames near the head tube, any body here able to help? and does any body have the paint code for the bright green colour as mine has been sprayed a horrible white.
Cheers from Australia


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I thought I had some old Campy cable stops but I can't find them. They were brazed onto W/B bolts and had a delrin washer under them. They were chromed which I don't have a source for anymore. I made a bunch of them at his shop. If I find any I'll let you know but won't be able to chrome them.

Setup to make a few bars 26" long, 24" and 21" ones.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Got a few extras in various bends and lengths. Alcoa AL 7/8"x.120" wall.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Ken Beach, I was wondering if you could tell me if this stem.bar is your work. Thanks. And the work you're doing on the Mantis parts looks incredible!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Matt, good to see you posting again. Will be a couple of weeks but will call you when we go back out to 6 mile.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

chefmiguel said:


> Hey Matt, good to see you posting again. Will be a couple of weeks but will call you when we go back out to 6 mile.


Looking forward to it. I'm getting to old to be riding alone all of the time


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Ken Beach, I was wondering if you could tell me if this stem.bar is your work. Thanks. And the work you're doing on the Mantis parts looks incredible![/QUOTE]

I made no tig welded stems. It looks more like a Landshark but not sure he tig welded any either.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

geckocycles said:


> Hey Ken Beach, I was wondering if you could tell me if this stem.bar is your work. Thanks. And the work you're doing on the Mantis parts looks incredible!


I made no tig welded stems. It looks more like a Landshark but not sure he tig welded any either.[/QUOTE]

Ok, Thanks for checking it out. The search continues...


----------



## jimi911 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great thread ... I have a Post-Cunningham Flying V coming.

Serial number is 95VRC### ... can I assume its a 1995? I get the Cunningham era S#s but not the post.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I ran into RC at Interbike, and he told me about how we first met. I had forgotten the incident, but it rings true.

After the 1980 Central Coast Clunker Classic, Victor Vincente of America couldn't wait to get out of of that uncomfortable bicycle clothing, so he could party naked at the state park. I remember telling him that if God wanted us to walk around naked, we would have been born that way. Mildly funny, but that was not what RC remembered.

Apparently I told RC that the world needs people like Victor.

[Pause]

But not too many.

He says he has been using that line ever since. I saw that on Pinkbike he even used it about ME! (Scroll to bottom of page.)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I ran into RC at Interbike, and he told me about how we first met. I had forgotten the incident, but it rings true.
> 
> After the 1980 Central Coast Clunker Classic, Victor Vincente of America couldn't wait to get out of of that uncomfortable bicycle clothing, so he could party naked at the state park. I remember telling him that if God wanted us to walk around naked, we would have been born that way. Mildly funny, but that was not what RC remembered.
> 
> ...


Does this has anything to do w/ Mantis Bicycles?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

RC=Richard Cunningham...so...um yes.


colker1 said:


> Does this has anything to do w/ Mantis Bicycles?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Are there any geo charts out there for the 90's X frames? My Google-fu aint working this morning.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Pretty standard for the day.
~17" chainstays, parallel 72* angles, 22.5" tt on a 17" frame.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Found NOS Manti strap and what looks to be my first attempt to make a copy. I'm sure my other ones didn't look this bad or I would not of made any at all. LOL

















My ex got my 1956 Husky Viking Model21 industrial machine in the divorce somehow. She recently traded it back to me for some swag because it didn't work right I later found out. Got it working, just needed a little rheostat repair which was not easy to find. Still in great shape.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I could use one of those.



geckocycles said:


> Found NOS Manti strap and what looks to be my first attempt to make a copy. I'm sure my other ones didn't look this bad or I would not of made any at all. LOL
> 
> View attachment 1168243
> 
> ...


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

*Mantis Flying V*









Time to jump start the all things Mantis thread again. Here is a picture of a Flying V. If you have anything to add to the thread please do. I enjoy seeing the pics and learning about Cunningham's bikes.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

losalamos said:


> View attachment 1232941
> 
> 
> time to jump start the all things mantis thread again. Here is a picture of a flying v. If you have anything to add to the thread please do. I enjoy seeing the pics and learning about cunningham's bikes.


rock guitar!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

My almost 10 Year Challenge.

But BIG FAIL

No time for building this Mantis


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

That is neat Rudy. Need more close-ups of the paint!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

*Mantis XCR*

























Here are some other pics


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Interesting combination of interesting paint and the totally different rear triangle. Always liked those bike even if I never ridden one nor seen it in person.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Hanging out in Crested Butte about 1983, Dave Epperson says to me and Richard Cunningham, "Great light right now, why don't we go out and shoot a photo for a magazine cover."

And we did.


----------



## Scottie_Uk (Sep 22, 2016)

Long time lurker and occasional poster here. Recently I aquired a Mantis Pro-Floater at a flea market for $150. I thought it was worth a punt. I tried it on a nice flowy trail will lots of tree roots and rocks in places, it not as nice a ride as I was hoping for. The XTR shifters, cassettes and derailleurs all work fine, but it seems a bit of a bone shaker. Presumably, the suspension needs some work.

The front cogs and franks are Raceface and seem to be of old but good quality, the seatpost and handlebars are carbon, all else seems to be stock.

Here is a picture of it:









Is there still any love for the Mantis Pro-Floater or has it lost its classic status? And... is it worth my restoring this bike to its former glory? Any advice on set up or maintenance and value would be appreciated.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

[No pic]

I'd say it's worth it if it's worth it to you... All Manti are all-time bikes. You could pass it on for 3-4x your investment if it's not something you're passionate about, because even at that low entry point, you'd likely still be on the losing end of a full, correct restore.

It will probably never (practically speaking) be worth as much in terms of investment/return as it is right now. Retrobike is your venue; those of us left here tend to be romantics/crazy cat ladies.


----------



## Scottie_Uk (Sep 22, 2016)

There fixed the photo. If you are wondering about the red and yellow paint, that's the style it left the factory with. Its made to look like the yellow has peeled to reveal the red, but its got clear coat over this.


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

92 Valkyrie


----------



## ChevyDave (Apr 11, 2020)

*Obligatory Jumpstart....*

Hi All,
Super long-time lurker and Mantis owner for almost 30 years (yikes!) here. Unfortunately, I quit riding about the time I acquired my Mantis, so kind of missed out on the whole Digital Forums revolution-thing. Through it all I hung-on to the Mantis though, telling myself I'd come back to riding someday. Well, I did come back but it's more Urban Assault and less XC now, so really don't need - or want - a valuable (and relatively heavy) FS bike.
Anyway, just wanted to contribute to the forum before I lose my Mantis Owners "status" (Hahahahaha) and say thanks for compiling one of the few repositories of comprehensive Mantis knowledge.

Based on its serial number (S1810027) I believe this is the 10th 18" Pro-Floater ever made. I met and chatted with RC during the PF's intro at Interbike 1991 (where I got the catalog and RC's business card) and ordered it shortly thereafter. I built it up as a lightweight XC bike and got it down to 24.6 lbs without much carbon or titanium. It is now for sale here (and elsewhere) so if you know of someone looking for a pristine example (only 2 hours riding time), shoot me a PM.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Hanging out in Crested Butte about 1983, Dave Epperson says to me and Richard Cunningham, "Great light right now, why don't we go out and shoot a photo for a magazine cover."
> 
> And we did.


That was an awesome magazine. There was another short lived one then that had the most awesome photography. Maybe the name will come to me. Oh yea BIKE

What's on the back cover CK?


----------

